# "Регенерация межпозвонкового диска" - миф или реальность?



## Lerochka (5 Дек 2011)

Доброго дня всем! Уважаемые доктора! Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение по вопросу регенерации
хрящевой ткани и в частности межпозвонковых дисков. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Дек 2011)

это невозможно, так как люди умирают.


----------



## Lerochka (5 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это невозможно, так как люди умирают.


??? Поясните пожалуйста.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Дек 2011)

дегенеративно-дистрофический процес в дисках (остеохондроз) является необратимым процессом старения организма.


----------



## Lerochka (5 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> дегенеративно-дистрофический процес в дисках (остеохондроз) является необратимым процессом старения организма.


То есть при секвестрированной грыже у диска нет шансов восстановить функциональность и тем более пульпозное ядро?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Дек 2011)

Lerochka написал(а):


> То есть при секвестрированной грыже у диска нет шансов восстановить функциональность и тем более пульпозное ядро?


Пульпозное ядро так это точно, секвестр рассосется, а остаток ядра оставшийся в диске останется, а вот функциональность то тут вопрос о чем идет речь, о диске с секвестром, или о позвоночнике?


----------



## Lerochka (5 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Пульпозное ядро так это точно, секвестр рассосется, а остаток ядра оставшийся в диске останется, а вот функциональность то тут вопрос о чем идет речь, о диске с секвестром, или о позвоночнике?



Я имела ввиду функциональность диска. Вашу позицию поняла. Спасибо. Жду ещё мнений.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Дек 2011)

Какие мнения Вам еще нужны? То, что ответил Вам доктор Зинчук, является аксиомой в анатомии, физиологии, гистологии, неврологии и нейрохирургии (вроде-бы ничего не забыл!). А аксиома, как известно, не требует доказательств.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Дек 2011)

Lerochka написал(а):


> Вашу позицию поняла. Спасибо. Жду ещё мнений.


 
уточню, это НЕ МОЯ позиция, это позиция пат.анатомиии и пат.физиологии.


----------



## Lerochka (5 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> уточню, это НЕ МОЯ позиция, это позиция пат.анатомиии и пат.физиологии.


Понятно. Простите за назойливость, и что даже в мировой практике нет фактов опровергающих эту аксиому? Просто так хочется верить в чудо и найдётся какой-нибудь человек из тысяч страдающих, опровергнувший это, фактически, разумеется.


----------



## olga30 (17 Дек 2011)

Lerochka написал(а):


> Понятно. Простите за назойливость, и что даже в мировой практике нет фактов опровергающих эту аксиому? Просто так хочется верить в чудо и найдётся какой-нибудь человек из тысяч страдающих, опровергнувший это, фактически, разумеется.


Обязательно найдется. Я видела много разных чудес. Но если начну об этом писать, мне кажется, меня забросают помидорами... Если вкратце - в определенном состоянии сознания/духа организм творит чудеса.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Дек 2011)

Lerochka написал(а):


> Понятно. Простите за назойливость, и что даже в мировой практике нет фактов опровергающих эту аксиому?


 
Какую аксиому, ту что организм состарится и умрет? Нет, таких опровержений нет.


----------



## Lerochka (18 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Какую аксиому, ту что организм состарится и умрет? Нет, таких опровержений нет.


Нет. Ту аксиому, что врач должен знать о свойстве регенерации ну и само собой о делении клеток.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Дек 2011)

Lerochka написал(а):


> Нет. Ту аксиому, что врач должен знать о свойстве регенерации ну и само собой о делении клеток.


)))). Врач знает о регенерации))). Врач также знает, что дегенеративно дистрофический процес в позвоночнике и вчастности в дисках необратим, вот такая "пичалька", ангел мой.


----------



## Lerochka (19 Дек 2011)

...и поэтому заболевания позвоночника не лечатся, за исключением свежих травм. Так?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Lerochka написал(а):


> ...и поэтому заболевания позвоночника не лечатся, за исключением свежих травм. Так?


Не совсем понятно, подробнее опишите что вы понимаете под ЛЕЧАТСЯ? Лечение, в вашем понимании, это восстановление полной нормы в структуре диска, или восстановление функции позвоночника и возврат трудоспособности больного? И о травме вы имеете ввиду нарушение целостности костных структур (переломы) или резко возникшая боль в спине, например после подымания мешка картошки?


----------



## Lerochka (19 Дек 2011)

Однозначно - восстановление структуры диска с !пульпозным ядром! и соответственно функций позвоночника. А травма - это ДТП, мешок картошки и т.д., т.е. механическое повреждение здорового позвоночника без перелома костных структур.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Lerochka написал(а):


> Однозначно - восстановление структуры диска с !пульпозным ядром! и соответственно функций позвоночника.


это невыполнимое условие и по аналогии можно сравнить с отращиванием отрубленной руки, там ведь так же идут процессы регенерации)))).




Lerochka написал(а):


> А травма - это ДТП, мешок картошки и т.д., т.е. механическое повреждение здорового позвоночника без перелома костных структур.


 тогда требуется дальнейшее уточнение, травма связок (разрыв или растяжение), мышц (разрыв или растяжение) растяжение капсулы сустава с подвывихом (или без)?


----------



## Lerochka (19 Дек 2011)

А вот с этого момента разговор может начинаться, но писать мы с вами устанем. Всё указанное вами чуть выше не попавшее под оперативную помощь. И организм способен к частичной регенерации. Рука-понятно. Но клетки разных органов имеют разный период восстановления. У МПД - от 30 до 40 дней. А главное - процесс восстановления выходит за границы знания только анатомии позвоночника. В этом причина неудач этого направления медицины. Если вы бываете в Москве, можно было предоставить вам кое-какие факты.
.........


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Lerochka написал(а):


> И организм способен к частичной регенерации. Рука-понятно. Но клетки разных органов имеют разный период восстановления. У МПД - от 30 до 40 дней.


а в чем разница между процессами регенерации? Принципиально они одинаковы, сроки, да разные, но не механизмы. У вас есть снимки с восстановленным пульпозным ядром диска на МРТ?



Lerochka написал(а):


> А главное - процесс восстановления выходит за границы знания только анатомии позвоночника. В этом причина неудач этого направления медицины.


анатомия тут не причем, этот раздел медицины называется пат.физиологией и пат.анатомией. Причина неудачи медицины это СМЕРТНОСТЬ человека. Вы намекаете что преодолели эту незадачу?


----------



## Lerochka (19 Дек 2011)

......
А снимки есть.


----------



## Lerochka (19 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а в чем разница между процессами регенерации? Принципиально они одинаковы, сроки, да разные, но не механизмы. У вас есть снимки с восстановленным пульпозным ядром диска на МРТ?
> анатомия тут не причем, этот раздел медицины называется пат.физиологией и пат.анатомией. Причина неудачи медицины это СМЕРТНОСТЬ человека. Вы намекаете что преодолели эту незадачу?


Кстати. Если я не ошибаюсь, у вашего коллеги Данилова есть результаты по нашему вопросу?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Lerochka написал(а):


> ......
> А снимки есть.


можно посмотреть?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Дек 2011)

Lerochka написал(а):


> Кстати. Если я не ошибаюсь, у вашего коллеги Данилова есть результаты по нашему вопросу?


нет


----------



## Осипов Сергей (3 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Именно так. Диск рубцуется, а утраченное пульпозное ядро не восстанавливается. Поэтому если ктото вам обещает "полностью восстановить диск" или чтото в таком роде, знайте вас дурят.


Ну вот по российсковму телевидению показывали что диск регенерируется лазером. Тоже дурят? Может и дурят, отрицать теоретическую возможность регенерации я бы не стал, а вот на практике похоже, действительно такого не наблюдается.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А что есть Истина?


В контексте нашего обсуждения Истина - это способ вылечивания грыжи до рубца или полного восстановления.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (3 Янв 2012)

кстати, а есть для сравнения МРТ дисков с грыжей и после при других методах лечения, например консервативных?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> кстати, а есть для сравнения МРТ дисков с грыжей и после при других методах лечения, например консервативных?


сколько штук желаете глянуть? У меня богатая коллекция этих "чудес".  Последний экземпляр  декабрь 2011 года размер куска (фрагмента) пульпузного ядра диска 16мм на 14мм. Первый датируется 2001г можно глянуть вот здесь я в 2006 выкладывал на форуме.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/394/


----------



## Осипов Сергей (5 Янв 2012)

Игорь, не успеваю глянуть. Не подскажите, меня больше всего интересует, межпозвоночный диск "белеет" или так и остается дегенеративно-черным?
Про то, что высота не увеличивается при классическом лечении и Данилова, мы уже разобрались
Остался вопрос белого цвета диска


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Игорь, не успеваю глянуть. Не подскажите, меня больше всего интересует, межпозвоночный диск "белеет" или так и остается дегенеративно-черным?


)))). Найдете время посмотрите, по поводу "белеет" или нет, угадайте с одного раза ))))
То, что мы тут обсуждаем называется ДЕГЕНЕРАТИВО-ДИСТРОФИЧЕСКИМ процессом. По своей сути, это необратимый процесс, процесс износа, старения организма. Если кто-то заявляет, что он преодолел дегенеративно-дистрофический процесс в хрящах, то это равносильно заявлению о том, что он победил СМЕРТЬ. Те же принципы перенеси на кардиосклероз, пневмосклероз, атеросклероз сосудов и т.д. и человек будет жить вечно...
Именно исходя из пат. анатомии и пат. физиологии дегенеративно-дистрофических процессов заявлять о ревитологии может только или не совсем умный человек, или некомпетентный в этих вопросах, не имеющий медицинского образования и не знающий этих тонкостей, вот такая вот петрушка.


----------



## Volkmont (9 Янв 2012)

Сергей, при всём уважении к доктору Зинчуку, мнение традиционной медицины о необратимости дегенеративно-дистрофических процессах, которое постоянно навязывается нам - обывателям, ОШИБОЧНО. Обращаю внимание - это заблуждение всей медицины по данному вопросу, а не конкретных врачей. Зинчук, как хороший ученик озвучивает и навязывает это мнение. Процесс разрушения можно остановить и обратить. На сколько обратить - вопрос второй. И сравнение с "победой смерти" неуместно, потому как кроме "хрящей" внутри у всех ещё кое-что находится, более существенно влияющее на жизнедеятельность.


----------



## zMarinaz (9 Янв 2012)

Где доказательства? Где факты?


----------



## Осипов Сергей (9 Янв 2012)

да, покажите МРТ, где диск до был черным, а после стал белым. Уверую, алллиуйя!


----------



## Volkmont (9 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Где доказательства? Где факты?


Если мне не изменяет память очень не так давно вы молили о помощи здесь на форуме. На сегодняшний день вы активно описываете улучшения, радуетесь жизни и главное - активно даёте советы, хотя опять же совсем недавно не знали чем отличается позвонок от диска. Устроит такой ответ?


----------



## Volkmont (9 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> да, покажите МРТ, где диск до был черным, а после стал белым. Уверую, алллиуйя!


А вы, Сергей, какую категорию форумчан представляете? Технично конечно вы поднимаете вопросы, только непонятно с какой целью. Не похоже на человека, нуждающегося в помощи, больше смахиваете на "казачка засланного". А?


----------



## zMarinaz (9 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Если мне не изменяет память очень не так давно вы молили о помощи здесь на форуме. На сегодняшний день вы активно описываете улучшения, радуетесь жизни и главное - активно даёте советы, хотя опять же совсем недавно не знали чем отличается позвонок от диска. Устроит такой ответ?


Не устроит, нужны снимки. С чего Вы взяли, что у меня улучшения из-за восстановления дисков? Просто теперь позвоночник стараюсь беречь и по-возможности правильно использовать. Задача теперь совсем другая - исключить все то, что может привести к ухудшению.


----------



## Volkmont (9 Янв 2012)

Подъезжайте, посмотрите. А по поводу "улучшения из-за восстановления дисков" вы заблуждаетесь. Всё противоположно и наоборот - это диски могут восстанавливаться из-за "улучшений".  А вот на сколько они МОГУТ восстановиться это зависит от разных факторов. И проблема в том, что нам прокачивают мозги по поводу "Задача теперь совсем другая - исключить все то, что может привести к ухудшению". С такой задачей и результат будет такой же. Планку цели нужно завышать, тогда и результат будет. Это моё мнение и применяю его к себе, спорить об этом не буду.


----------



## Ольга . (9 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Если мне не изменяет память


Volkmont, я тоже пока на память не жалуюсь (тем более, что у меня все ходы записаны ):


> Данная проблема решаема. Разрушительные процессы обратимы. Восстановление позвоночника возможно. Готов подтвердить своим примером. Коротко: в 2006г. появились боли в ноге, которые в течении примерно восьми месяцев стали невыносимыми. В 2007г. сделал МРТ. Грыжи L4-L5 и L5-S1 5 и 6 мм. Лечился в одном из раскрученных центров. Облегчение наступало временное, затем обострение. В 2011 в марте делаю МРТ. Те же грыжи, только по 18 мм и плюс на страницу описания проблем, таких как разрыв жёлтых связок, остеофиты, кифоз вместо лордоза, стеноз спинного мозга и много др. Месяц лечения - результата нет. Обращаюсь в другой "крутой" центр. Месяц лечения, МРТ, грыжи уже 20 мм. Я не мог ходить, стоять, сидеть, лежать. На сегодняшний день грыжи отсутствуют, *готов подтвердить.*


Человек десять на форуме умоляли  , просили , требовали подтвердить Ваши слова снимками МРТ, но Вы стояли насмерть – ни снимков, ни описания методов и способов излечения Вы так и не представили.

В связи с этим, простите, возникли вопросы:
1. Даже если Вы избавились от 20-ти миллиметровых грыж, то почему вновь решили писать об этом, и теперь уже в теме о Данилове? Вам помогла именно его методика?
2. 





Volkmont написал(а):


> А вы, Сергей, какую категорию форумчан представляете? ….. Не похоже на человека, нуждающегося в помощи, больше смахиваете на "казачка засланного". А?


Аналогичный встречный вопрос к Вам: какую категорию форумчан представляете Вы?

Соберитесь уже с духом: если у Вас есть что-то конкретное сказать форумчанам, изложите свою историю в разделе "Делимся опытом…", покажите снимки.


Volkmont написал(а):


> Подъезжайте, посмотрите.


Спасибо, конечно, "но уж лучше Вы к нам…" ©


----------



## zMarinaz (9 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Подъезжайте, посмотрите. А по поводу "улучшения из-за восстановления дисков" вы заблуждаетесь. Всё противоположно и наоборот - это диски могут восстанавливаться из-за "улучшений". А вот на сколько они МОГУТ восстановиться это зависит от разных факторов. И проблема в том, что нам прокачивают мозги по поводу "Задача теперь совсем другая - исключить все то, что может привести к ухудшению". С такой задачей и результат будет такой же. Планку цели нужно завышать, тогда и результат будет. Это моё мнение и применяю его к себе, спорить об этом не буду.


Смею Вас заверить, что остеохондроз у меня с 18 лет (тогда же и первые боли были), потом 5 лет без обострений и вот за это время, к сожалению, ничего не восстановилось (хотя и чувствовала себя прекрасно), все только усугубилось.


----------



## Volkmont (9 Янв 2012)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Volkmont, я тоже пока на память не жалуюсь (тем более, что у меня все ходы записаны ):
> 
> Человек десять на форуме умоляли  , просили , требовали подтвердить Ваши слова снимками МРТ, но Вы стояли насмерть – ни снимков, ни описания методов и способов излечения Вы так и не представили.
> 
> ...


Если написал в теме о Данилове - это случайность, я просто читал переписку Сергея и Зинчука и присоединился к общению, получается что не разбираюсь в технике создания сообщений и переписок ( всего навсего ). По поводу Данилова. Я был у него в клинике в июле 2011г. На момент встречи состояние моё (физическое и моральное) было кризисным. Не скрываю, ехал на "приём" с последней надеждой, что это тот человек, который  мне поможет. Но посмотрев и изучив мои снимки в коридоре своей клинике, увыжаемый врач сказал мне следующее (дословно): "найди себе ОЧЕНЬ хорошего хирурга, он удалит твои мёртвые "диски", обобьёт остеофиты с позвонков, скрепит их (позвонки) и всё будет нормально если повезёт". Дальше наше общение проходило так, что я просто пытался уговорить доктора взяться за моё лечение, на что мне чётко и неоднократно было сказано: "я могу взяться за лечение, но на снимках не будет видно результата, поэтому какой смысл?" Что имелось ввиду под этими словами я понял позже, когда пролистывал книгу Данилова. Она состоит из снимков "до" и "после", и если из неё убрать все слова "вертеброревитология", то эта объёмная книга превратится в карманную брошюру. Как любой человек теряющий последнюю надежду я не мог поверить, мой последний шанс растворяется. Я спросил, можно ли хотя бы убрать боль, на что был ответ: "боль убрать можно, но на снимках этого не будет видно". На том и расстались. Что то мне подсказывает что Данилов присутствует на сайте, поэтому привет вам, Доктор Данилов, думаю вы меня вспомните - начало июля 2011,   ваши самоуверенные  прогнозы не сбылись. И я благодарен небесам за эту встречу.    
  Далее, Ольга, по вашим вопросам. Я представляю категорию обывателей, которые не согласны с позицией традиционной медицины по вопросам лечения позвоночника. 
   По поводу снимков я уже писал, но повторюсь. Я готов показать снимки, не надо делать с этого проблему, но не в качестве оправдывающегося, а в дополнение подтверждения своих слов. И духом собираться мне не надо, потому, что я его не терял, уважаемая Ольга. И ещё один нюанс. Оччччень не хочется выставлять на всемирное обозрение личные фото, тем более для "очень дружелюбно" настроенных форумчан. Кто знает, о чём я, тот понял.
   И по поводу "лучше вы к нам". А где Вы? Кто вы? Что вы? Насколько я понял на сайте из докторов только Зинчук и Ступин открыто общаются,  за одно это достойны уважения. Итог: не знаю где ваша штаб-квартира, я нахожусь в Москве, желание улечить меня в чём то
супер грязном, вижу у вас, Ольга, огромное. Поэтому готов встретиться в Москве. Кстати вероятность монтажа отпадает.
   P.S. Предупреждаю, очень разочаруетесь.


----------



## Volkmont (9 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Смею Вас заверить, что остеохондроз у меня с 18 лет (тогда же и первые боли были), потом 5 лет без обострений и вот за это время, к сожалению, ничего не восстановилось (хотя и чувствовала себя прекрасно), все только усугубилось.


А я о чём?


----------



## zMarinaz (9 Янв 2012)

Выложите снимки, это вселит уверенность в страждущих. 


Volkmont написал(а):


> Оччччень не хочется выставлять на всемирное обозрение личные фото, тем более для "очень дружелюбно" настроенных форумчан. Кто знает, о чём я, тот понял.


Форумчане, кстати, дружелюбные, просто хотят действительных доказательств.


----------



## zMarinaz (9 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> А я о чём?


Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что Данилов  покажет мне парочку упражнений и, выполняя их по пять мин. в день у меня все по каким-то волшебным причинам восстановится? Спасибо, я лучше помечтаю о своем выздоровлении перед сном по пять мин. эффект тоже будет положительный, зато бесплатный)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> это диски могут восстанавливаться из-за "улучшений".


Рад поверить и поменять свои костные убеждения, вот только могилы на кладбище указывают что процесс дегенерации необратим и не важно где он происходит и в какой из тканей организма.  У вас есть снимки позволяющие увидеть регенерировавший диск, можно посмотреть?


----------



## Ольга . (9 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> ... по поводу "лучше вы к нам". А где Вы? Кто вы? Что вы?


Я имею в виду этот ресурс -  MedHouse, "Форум о позвоночнике". Поставьте снимки на форум, а личные данные  на них (ФИО) можно ведь и заретушировать.


----------



## zMarinaz (9 Янв 2012)

Только, кроме Ф.И.О. больше ничего не ретушируйте.


----------



## Volkmont (9 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что Данилов покажет мне парочку упражнений и, выполняя их по пять мин. в день у меня все по каким-то волшебным причинам восстановится? Спасибо, я лучше помечтаю о своем выздоровлении перед сном по пять мин. эффект тоже будет положительный, зато бесплатный)))


Вы очень усердно пытаетесь завернуть разговор в какой-то тупик. Или вы читаете как то по своему? По поводу Данилова я изложил доступно. Надо уметь читать и делать самому вывод из прочитанного, а на искать по тексту слова "молодец" или "м...к"
Как раз личные данные я не скрываю. А что можно сделать с фотографиями - наслышан.


----------



## Ольга . (9 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Как раз личные данные я не скрываю. А что можно сделать с фотографиями - наслышан.


Мдааа...   Ну, раз такое недоверие, то есть вариант: разместите снимки на фотосайте и дайте ссылку.


----------



## zMarinaz (9 Янв 2012)

Без снимков - тупик, Вы правы. Перефразирую чуток: каждому кораблю - своя торпеда...В смысле каждому человеку - свое лечение.
Просто Вы так оптимистично заявили, что все восстанавливается, что все так замечательно и тем не менее, не готовы предоставить доказательства. Я готова поверить, если Вы выложите снимки. Или хотя бы отправите мне на имейл (он у Вас, кстати, есть).


----------



## Volkmont (9 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Рад поверить и поменять свои костные убеждения, вот только могилы на кладбище указывают что процесс дегенерации необратим и не важно где он происходит и в какой из тканей организма. У вас есть снимки позволяющие увидеть регенерировавший диск, можно посмотреть?


Можно. Подъезжайте. На самом деле, то о чём я говорю, не мной открыто и никакая это не новость. Просто кроме тех знаний, которые
давали и дают в институтах, существуют и другие знания и другая медицина. И положительные результаты приходят как следствие целенапрвленных действий. И эта медицина не говорит нуждающемуся: какая тебе разница что творится у тебя внутри, главное - это чтоб тебе больно не было. Грыжа 10мм? Беспокоит? Нет? Ну если нет зачем суетиться? И по поводу дегенерации. Необратимость в том, что этот процесс  в принципе неизбежен, согласен. Но человек рассчитан по разным мнениям, не менее чем на сто лет жизни. У любой вещи которая используется есть свой ресурс. В организме человека есть громадные ресурсы. Поэтому когда организм изнашивается в течении столетней эксплуатации, даже супер правильной - это то, о чём вы говорите. Но когда организм начинает разрушаться в 20лет - это не нормально. И в этом возрасте если суметь разобраться с причинами проблем, устранить их, то организм сам начнёт пытаться самовосстанавливаться. А имея некоторые знания, можно помочь ему в этом.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Можно. Подъезжайте.


 
для того что бы увидеть снимки? А по почте никак? Наперед оговорюсь,  это не моя лень, просто у меня реально есть свободного времени с 13 до 15 в обед и все., я начинаю в 8.00 и заканчиваю в 20.00. Может всетаки по почте, а?


----------



## Volkmont (9 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> для того что бы увидеть снимки? А по почте никак? Наперед оговорюсь, это не моя лень, просто у меня реально есть свободного времени с 13 до 15 в обед и все., я начинаю в 8.00 и заканчиваю в 20.00. Может всетаки по почте, а?


Если вопрос стоит так принципиально, то может быть, хотя не очень хотелось бы. А может кто из ваших коллег кому вы доверяете скажет куда подъехать, я готов. Кстати планирую сделать в ближайшие дни свежие снимки для контроля процесса и с большим желанием послушать ваше мнение и может быть советы (говорю откровенно, от души и без иронии и сарказма), по тому как проблем ещё не мало. По поводу вашей загруженности ни сколько не сомневаюсь, вы грамотный специалист. И , кстати, выше я писал о причинах нежелания публично афишировать свои снимки, вы наверное не успели посмотреть.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> выше я писал о причинах нежелания публично афишировать свои снимки, вы наверное не успели посмотреть.


Не успел, где вы находитесь территориально?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2012)

Всеравно не понимаю. 
Ну уменьшилась грыжа диска, и хорошо.
Уменьшилось воспаление, ихорошо.
Что вы хотите показать на снимках, попроще своими словами расскажите что видите и как понимаете


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Всеравно не понимаю.
> Ну уменьшилась грыжа диска, и хорошо.
> Уменьшилось воспаление, ихорошо.
> Что вы хотите показать на снимках, попроще своими словами расскажите что видите и как понимаете


ну по идее,  если есть регенерация,  то прежде всего должно присутствовать восстановление интенсивности сигнала и высоты диска, очень хочу увидеть эти снимки, "аж слюна закапала"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2012)

Восстановление интенсивности возможно. Физика процесса воспаления и без воспаления разная и некоторое изменение вполне возможно. Те , кто составляют атласы по мрт, дают такое описание.
Восстановление высоты, как-то на конференции видел снимки (ркт) в момент вытяжения, некоторое увеличение есть.
Только ведь все это не меняет ситуацию.
Тут ведь идет подмена понятий.


----------



## Volkmont (10 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Всеравно не понимаю.
> Ну уменьшилась грыжа диска, и хорошо.
> Уменьшилось воспаление, ихорошо.
> Что вы хотите показать на снимках, попроще своими словами расскажите что видите и как понимаете


Не я хочу показать, с меня требуют. Я всего-навсего не согласен с мнением о необратимости дегенеративных процессов. А не согласен не потому, что где-то прочитал об этом, а потому что данный факт имел место быть со мной. Если попытаться передадь суть нашего с Игорем диалога при помощи алегории, то получается примерно так: дегенеративный процесс - это поезд движущийся из точки А в точку Б. Игорь утверждает(тут он меня поправит, что не он, а многие науки - соглашусь), что  двигаться этот поезд может только вперёд, скорость может быть разная, но только вперёд. И остановиться он не может в принципе по целому ряду причин, начиная от специфического устройства колёс, которые крутятся только в одну, заканчивая личными качествами машиниста. Я, в свою очередь, сообщаю, что свой поезд я остановил. Далее этот поезд двинулся в обратном направлении. Утверждать, что он вернётся в точку А - глупо, но предмет разговора - сам
факт остановки.
  И ещё раз по поводу снимков. Ввиду присутствия таких как гудков с его манерой общения с людьми и "пониманием" вопроса, проще согласиться с тем, что ты вообще неодушевлённый предмет, чем спорить и тем более доказывать. Общаться можно с тем, кто хочет тебя слушать. Поэтому я не желаю участвовать в этом представлении. Я нахожусь не на Луне и готов общаться. Для своего развития, поделиться своей информацией если кого заинтересует что-то. И по поводу сказать своими словами понимаю так. Есть проблема. Есть боль, невозможность наклонить голову вперёд не то что наклониться,  амплитуда шага сантиметров 30, и вообще тело превращающееся в монолит. Снимки только конкретизируют картину для врача, который говорит что и так всё видно. Далее проводится определённая работа. Через какой-то промежуток времени боли нет, получатся делать большинство асан из йоги, нет ограничений по передвижению пешком и бегом, и т.д. и т.д. И снимки теперь интересуют для коррекции своих действий, подтверждения правильности их и контроля процесса восстановления. Примерно так.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Восстановление интенсивности возможно. Физика процесса воспаления и без воспаления разная и некоторое изменение вполне возможно.


 нет нет, вы не поняли, точнее это я не корректно описал, меня интересует не воспалительный процесс, меня интересует изменение интенсивности сигнала от диска, появление белого пятна на МРТ внутри диска, появление ПУЛЬПОЗНОГО ЯДРА)))





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Восстановление высоты, как-то на конференции видел снимки (ркт) в момент вытяжения, некоторое увеличение есть.
> Только ведь все это не меняет ситуацию.
> Тут ведь идет подмена понятий.


 такие фокусы делать и я умею, да и не только я,  достаточно сделать снимок после сна и повторить снимок  вечером, там тоже увидим колебания высоты, это мы уже давно проходили, я имею ввиду не просто колебание высоты а пару взаимосвязанных признаков, высота + появление пульпозного ядра, без это пары все остальное не имеет значения и может трактоваться по разному и как угодно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2012)

К сожалению не так, то что вы называете остановкой процесса дегенерации всего лишь купирование обострения.
Вот об этом стоит поговорить, это интересно. Как и чем вам удалось купировать обострение и успешно восстановить функциональные возможности организма?
Упрощение всего и всегда до понимания всеми, не всегда хорошо.
Сведение процесса регенерации диска до "белой полоска на МРТ", это попытка подменить понимание процесса биологического на процесс физических качеств.
Если так рассуждать, то мы каждую ночь "ревитализируемся", УТРОМ МЫ ВЫШЕ ЧЕМ ВЕЧЕРОМ, ПОТОМУ КАК ДИСКИ ЗА НОЧЬ УВЕЛИЧИВАЮТ СВОЮ ГИДРАТАЦИЮ И ВЫСОТУ!
Если сделать МРТ утром и вечером, будет разница у истинных протрузий в размерах, но это все НОРМА.
Как и ваше выздоровление" норма, с одной лишь разницей, что для вас она без кавычек, а для человечества, где важен % выздоровления, % восстановления, быстрота выздоровления и восстановления, эти кавычки обязательны.
Это как аллергические реакции, вот объявили что умерла пациента от аллергии на препарат для наркоза. Трагедия, конечно да. Что ж, убрать препарат и остановить все операции и пусть будет много трагедий от несделанных операций? К сожалению наша пресса подает ситуацию именно так, а может надо объяснить людям что операция всегда риск, в том числе и смертельный и подвергать себя этому риску ради красоты груди это глупость. Но это не резонансно, надо написать что врачи УБИЛИ пациентку, и это понятно всем, потому как понимать, что индивидуум, я лично например, не так дорог матери природе, как сообщество 100 человек сразу.
Так и в этом случае, для природы важно чтобы большинство людей с болью восстанавливались быстрее и полнее. И изучение этого опыта важнее чем понимание наличия или отсутствия белой полоски на МРТ.
Большинство врачей это понимают и давно не обращают внимания на подобную рекламу. но в медицинском бизнесе, как и бизнесе вообще для его эффективности надо сменить понятия. Чтобы все купили не нужную вещь, надо убедить человека что без неё не прожить. Вот и построена реклама не на том какой % эффективности, а на белой полоске и часть интернета теперь только и думает о ней и её достижении.

P.S. Пока писал пропустил сообщение доктора Зинчука. Приятно осознавать, что при всей разнице, мы движемся в одном направлении, хотя и несколько разными путями.


----------



## zMarinaz (10 Янв 2012)

При личной переписке (давно давно еще) с Volkmont'ом, мне он написал, что делаю я все правильно и двигаюсь в правильном направлении. Сделаю снимки весной и посмотрим, что там, да как, снимки от всех я прятать не буду. Так что, если есть терпение - ждите до весны.
P.S. Кстати, Volkmort, ни коим образом не обмолвился о Данилове, не рекламировал его.


----------



## Ольга . (10 Янв 2012)

Уважаемые  пользователи gudkov и Volkmont! Некоторые ваши сообщения в этой теме были удалены.
Огромная просьба придерживаться правил форума. Если дискуссия будет продолжаться в напряжённой и агрессивной манере, с переходом на личности, то сообщения нарушителей будут удаляться и впредь. Авторы же таких сообщений получат предупреждающие о нарушении правил форума баллы, по сумме которых может быть осуществлена автоматическая блокировка.
И еще: прошу быть не столь категоричными в своих высказываниях. Разговор ведется в разделе "Разное", в подразделе "Делимся опытом, …", где каждый имеет право высказывать своё мнение. Проявляйте друг к другу уважение и терпимость.


----------



## Volkmont (11 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К сожалению не так, то что вы называете остановкой процесса дегенерации всего лишь купирование обострения.
> Вот об этом стоит поговорить, это интересно. Как и чем вам удалось купировать обострение и успешно восстановить функциональные возможности организма?
> Упрощение всего и всегда до понимания всеми, не всегда хорошо.
> Сведение процесса регенерации диска до "белой полоска на МРТ", это попытка подменить понимание процесса биологического на процесс физических качеств.
> ...


А я разве не об этом же говорю? Главное - внутрение ощущения и реальное увеличение подвижности и функциональности. Кстати, а почему вы не предложите подъехать к вам, вы же в Люберцах находитесь?


----------



## Volkmont (11 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Не успел, где вы находитесь территориально?


Когда в Москве, то юг, запад,восток.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (11 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> А вы, Сергей, какую категорию форумчан представляете? Технично конечно вы поднимаете вопросы, только непонятно с какой целью. Не похоже на человека, нуждающегося в помощи, больше смахиваете на "казачка засланного". А?


 
Я был бы рад, если бы это было так. Вот моя история болезни: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7580/
Там и снимочки есть. И если МРТ, сделанное в центре планирования семьи на листах А3 поддается сканировнию, еще и их туда выложу. Пока лечусь в Стайере, но хочу знать, грыжа - это мини-инвалидность или нет.

К тому же я широко известен в интернете под никами Фиксин, Гений 1С, у меня есть ЖЖ и сайт, в моей реальности очень легко убедиться.



Volkmont написал(а):


> Когда в Москве, то юг, запад,восток.


 
А на ВДНХ бываете? Перефоткать МРТ можно будет?



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Рад поверить и поменять свои костные убеждения, вот только могилы на кладбище указывают что процесс дегенерации необратим и не важно где он происходит и в какой из тканей организма. У вас есть снимки позволяющие увидеть регенерировавший диск, можно посмотреть?


 
Ну это как-то нелогично, судить по трупам о живых людях. Вон тот же Данилов дает ссылки на труды, где изучали регенерацию дисков в живых организмах. Я не читал эти труды, т.к. я просто пациент а не врач, но вы-то ради любопытсва могли бы их взглянуть. Да, в старости может диски и разрушаются, но почему бы им не восстанавливаться до 50 лет?

И кстати, Volkmont, вы как вылечились? Не нашел описания процесса. Если не у Данилова, то где?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2012)

> А я разве не об этом же говорю? Главное - внутрение ощущения и реальное увеличение подвижности и функциональности.


Вы для себя определились либо вам "белую полоску", либо не болит.
Приезжайте. Ждем.
Только, что вы ходите мне показать "белые полоски", так и у меня такие снимки у пациентов есть?
У меня пара пациетов, которые наверное пойдут на операцию. Вот это проблема.
А полоски, не проблема!


----------



## Volkmont (11 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Я был бы рад, если бы это было так. Вот моя история болезни: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7580/
> Там и снимочки есть. И если МРТ, сделанное в центре планирования семьи на листах А3 поддается сканировнию, еще и их туда выложу. Пока лечусь в Стайере, но хочу знать, грыжа - это мини-инвалидность или нет.
> К тому же я широко известен в интернете под никами Фиксин, Гений 1С, у меня есть ЖЖ и сайт, в моей реальности очень легко убедиться.
> А на ВДНХ бываете? Перефоткать МРТ можно будет?
> ...


Вот с этого надо было и начинать, а не с "алилуя". Если реально ищите способ выздоровления, готов поделиться, только не знаю обрадую или разачарую, только эти способы, вернее даже та сторона где они находятся категорически здесь отрицаются. По поводу Данилова обьясняю финальный раз: НЕ ЛЕЧИЛСЯ я у него, потому как он меня просто культурно послал, сказав, что мне уже может помочь только хирург и то не каждый. По поводу перефоткать... Как то тяжело мне об одном и том же и по кругу... У меня нет цели веселить скучающих. Все снимки делались у Дикуля и сейчас планирую делать очередной, и врачи сами настаивают на том, чтобы делать на одном аппарате. Можете писать в личку.


----------



## Volkmont (11 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы для себя определились либо вам "белую полоску", либо не болит.
> Приезжайте. Ждем.
> Только, что вы ходите мне показать "белые полоски", так и у меня такие снимки у пациентов есть?
> У меня пара пациетов, которые наверное пойдут на операцию. Вот это проблема.
> А полоски, не проблема!


Похоже, тут действительно есть негласная договорённость пытаться делать из людей идиотов. А я ведь действительно готов был встретиться с вами и предоставить всё что есть и послушать хотелось ваше мнение и ответить на ваши вопросы.  Для себя, я определился и имею то что хочу иметь, и цель у меня есть и направление движения. А полоски нужны вам
для подтверждения сами знаете чего. А то что у вас пара пациентов идёт на операцию, это ли не собственноручное признание в неэффективности методов, которыми вы лечите? А эффект от лечения я считаю это запущенный случай - с размером грыж, воздействиями, кальценированием, остеофитами и т.д., с прямой рекомендацией к операции, и вы выводите человека из этой ситуации своими конкретными целенаправленными действиями и пара пациентов как минимум не идёт на операцию. 
И случай гудкова здесь не в счёт, потому как у него в принципе практически ничего не было, лишь "подозрение на начальную стадию остеохондроза" и это тот случай когда действительно нужно поберечься и пройдёт само. Вот когда  картина с полным букетом, тут нужен ваш профессионализм. Но видите, вы говорите что ещё двое на операцию.
  Все спасибо. Adios.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Когда в Москве, то юг, запад,восток.


 а в Киеве когда будите?


----------



## Осипов Сергей (11 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только, что вы ходите мне показать "белые полоски", так и у меня такие снимки у пациентов есть?
> А полоски, не проблема!


Так значит диск регенерирует? Что ж вы молчите, Доктор Ступин. Я же вас об этом давно уже пытаю. Диск белый или черный после выздоровления от грыжи. Высота восстановлена?



Volkmont написал(а):


> Похоже, тут действительно есть негласная договорённость пытаться делать из людей идиотов. А я ведь действительно готов был встретиться с вами и предоставить всё что есть и послушать хотелось ваше мнение и ответить на ваши вопросы. Для себя, я определился и имею то что хочу иметь, и цель у меня есть и направление движения. А полоски нужны вам
> для подтверждения сами знаете чего.


 
Здесь вполне вменяемые модераторы и заговоров нет. Колитесь уже, чем лечитесь! Нам, пациентам интересно.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Янв 2012)

Лично я полностью поддерживаю деятельность Гудкова , являющегося настоящим "киллером" лжепророков и проходимцев-кликуш, периодически появляющихся на форуме.


----------



## gudkov (11 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> И случай гудкова здесь не в счёт, потому как у него в принципе практически ничего не было, лишь "подозрение на начальную стадию остеохондроза" и это тот случай когда действительно нужно поберечься и пройдёт само.



Вообщето было, а может и есть до сих пор. Я в отличии от тебя не занимался пустым флудом про "чудеса" и не троллил врачей, а просто выложил свои снимки и описание МСКТ. Тем более, что я ни словом не заикнулся про "регенерацию" моего диска)))) Мне вполне достаточно как можно более полного лизирования выпавшей пульпы и надежного рубцевания фиброзного кольца.


----------



## gudkov (11 Янв 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Лично я полностью поддерживаю деятельность Гудкова , являющегося настоящим "киллером" лжепророков и проходимцев-кликуш, периодически появляющихся на форуме.


 
Этот "лже-пророк" уже давно тут травит басни про свои "рассосавшиеся 20 мм. грыжи" при этом не предоставив ни одного факта, кроме своих пламенных речей))) Вон уже нашел повод "обидиться" на доктора Ступина и конечно же не приехать к нему со снимками)))


----------



## Осипов Сергей (11 Янв 2012)

Volkmont, зайди в личку, поговорим. Ну че ты в самом деле не выкладываешь снимки? Это глупо. Хочу увидеть ЧУДО.


----------



## Volkmont (11 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Volkmont, зайди в личку, поговорим. Ну че ты в самом деле не выкладываешь снимки? Это глупо. Хочу увидеть ЧУДО.


отправил на мыло. пиши туда же.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Похоже, тут действительно есть негласная договорённость пытаться делать из людей идиотов. А я ведь действительно готов был встретиться с вами и предоставить всё что есть и послушать хотелось ваше мнение и ответить на ваши вопросы. Для себя, я определился и имею то что хочу иметь, и цель у меня есть и направление движения. А полоски нужны вам
> для подтверждения сами знаете чего. А то что у вас пара пациентов идёт на операцию, это ли не собственноручное признание в неэффективности методов, которыми вы лечите? А эффект от лечения я считаю это запущенный случай - с размером грыж, воздействиями, кальценированием, остеофитами и т.д., с прямой рекомендацией к операции, и вы выводите человека из этой ситуации своими конкретными целенаправленными действиями и пара пациентов как минимум не идёт на операцию.
> И случай гудкова здесь не в счёт, потому как у него в принципе практически ничего не было, лишь "подозрение на начальную стадию остеохондроза" и это тот случай когда действительно нужно поберечься и пройдёт само. Вот когда картина с полным букетом, тут нужен ваш профессионализм. Но видите, вы говорите что ещё двое на операцию.
> Все спасибо. Adios.


Трудно сделать идиотов из людей верящих в сказки.
Приезжайте, я повторю свое мнение, которое выказывал и здесь.
Регенерация диска невозможна.
Белые полоски, норма на снимках как разных по времени, так и на снимках от одного дня. Сегодня был такой пациент, два скана рядом: один "черный" другой с полоской белой. На томографе год назад, грыжа 12 мм, на томографе от вчера 7 мм.
Два пациента на операцию. Да расстроен. Но доволен остальными 100 за месяц.
О сто % эффективности пусть вам рассказывают волшебники и обманщики.
У меня достаточно авторитета, чтобы не обманывать.
Так вы привезете своим белые полоски, чтобы я вас расстроил и указал на отсутствие регенерации? Или лучше жить в неведении?

Года полтора назад пришла пациента.
-Доктор, у меня остеохондроз.
-Остеохондроз есть у всех, болит-то у вас, что?
-Если он есть у всех, то я не могу у вас его вылечить?
-Не можете. Можно постараться устранить боль.
-Если нельзя вылечить остеохондроз, тогда я у вас не останусь!
И ушла.
Обратите внимание, как много рекламы по лечению остеохондроза, и по излечению грыжи диска.
Правда таких пациентов все меньше, но их достаточно много для 3-5 врачей собирающих эту группу пациентов. Кстати, самую активную, и саму агрессивную.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2012)

> Так значит диск регенерирует? Что ж вы молчите, Доктор Ступин. Я же вас об этом давно уже пытаю. Диск белый или черный после выздоровления от грыжи. Высота восстановлена?


Вот так всегда, не хватает Гудкова, чтобы объяснить вам разницу между наличием полосок и увеличением высоты.
Между сканом через отстатки пульпозного ядра (с белой полоской) и рядом в 3-5 мм без остатков (черный).



> Здесь вполне вменяемые модераторы и заговоров нет. Колитесь уже, чем лечитесь! Нам, пациентам интересно.


Время лучший доктор.
А доктор нужен, чтобы выздороветь быстрее и с меньшей инвалидностью.


----------



## Volkmont (11 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Этот "лже-пророк" уже давно тут травит басни про свои "рассосавшиеся 20 мм. грыжи" при этом не предоставив ни одного факта, кроме своих пламенных речей))) Вон уже нашел повод "обидиться" на доктора Ступина и конечно же не приехать к нему со снимками)))


У тебя даже мозгов не хватает понять, что грыжа 20мм это не пульпа,  а часть диска, выдавленная. И если ты утверждаешь что межпозвонковый диск рассасывается, то как ты контролируешь этот процесс, чтобы вовремя перестало рассасываться. Хотя ты парень серьёзный, специалист начитанный, правда читающий один листик из большой книги, подобранный в туалете, где как раз и писалось о рассасывании. Но что, где, когда и у кого написано не было. А тебе и этого хватило! И теперь, видишь, самый грамотный на этом форуме и авторитетный. Кстати, друг, если по твоей теории рассасываются диски, то наверное ты трещишь как кастоньетка... Может поэтому такой злой ...

*moderator:*  Сообщение отредактировано. Причина - нарушение Правил форума.


----------



## Volkmont (11 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Трудно сделать идиотов из людей верящих в сказки.
> Приезжайте, я повторю свое мнение, которое выказывал и здесь.
> Регенерация диска невозможна.
> Белые полоски, норма на снимках как разных по времни, так и на снимках от одного дня. Сегодня был такой пациент, два скана рядом: один "черный" другой с полоской белой. На томографе год назад, грыжа 12 мм, на томографе от вчера 7 мм.
> ...


Ну и ради бога. Вы меня нисколько не расстроили, тем более, что сейчас МРТ больше для контроля и нет у меня желания доказывать что-то дем более в такой манере. Я и не спорю с вами, возможно вы правы на 90 процентов. Только на 90 - потому что период деления клеток у мпд 1.5-2 месяца, следовательно процесс не быстрый. И поймите, я не напрашивался в гости, просто вы написали что вам интересно, по-моему даже написали "расскажи"(хотя точно не помню) про то как остановить процесс, вот я и подумал вслух, почему не пригласит если действительно интересно и тем более рядом. Вот и всё, без всяких кружевов как на духу. По поводу вашего авторитета не сомневаюсь иначе не общался бы. А по поводу неведения... Так случилось, что я не один в своём процессе. Есть люди, которые кое-что тоже знают о теле(даже можно сказать кое-что что даже не затрагивается здесь) и поверьте фиксируется больше чем вы можете подумать. Поэтому я не один и есть с кем советоваться и чему учиться. И время оно выявит истину.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2012)

Так расскажите, покажите, сделайте количество неведующих меньше.
Помогите нам, врачам, в нашей работе.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (12 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот так всегда, не хватаект Гудкова, чтобы объяснить вам разницу между наличием полосок и увеличением высоты.
> Между сканом через отстатки пульпозного ядра (с белой полоской) и рядом в 3-5 мм без остатков (черный).


Ступин, ну что вы за человек такой.
Вы можете четко и конкретно ответить на три вопроса.
1. Появляются ли белые полоски на месте черных.
2. Восстанавливается ли высота МПД?
3. Означает ли появление белых полосок на месте черных регенерацию МПД?

Вот читаю ваш ответ, и ничего не понял... То вы говорите, что видели белые полоски, то говорите, что они ничего не значат. Ответьте по существу на заданные мною вопросы пожалуйтса. Без воды.

Я уже недели две на этом форуме, а до сих пор никто четко не может ответить на эти три конкретных вопроса.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Ступин, ну что вы за человек такой.
> Вы можете четко и конкретно ответить на три вопроса.
> 1. Появляются ли белые полоски на месте черных.
> 2. Восстанавливается ли высота МПД?
> ...


Повторяю ещё раз, для тех кто слышит только себя.
1. Белые полоски появляются.
2. Нет.
3. Не означают.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (12 Янв 2012)

Простите, видимо у меня проблемы с восприятием.
ОК, тогда что на ваш взгляд обозначает формирование белых полосок?
И еще - они появляются *ВСЕГДА* или *ИНОГДА*?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> ОК, тогда что на ваш взгляд обозначает формирование белых полосок?
> И еще - они появляются *ВСЕГДА* или *ИНОГДА*?


никакого формирования нет. Есть снимки с разным шагом срезов. Сравнивать нужно одинаковые сканы с одного и того же аппарата, я расскажу вам как проводят МРТ исследование, проводят исследование в двух программах Т1 и Т2 которые отличаются четкостью и контрастностью на границах сред. Так вот сравнивать нужно только идентичные срезы и одинаковые по программах Т1 и Т2 Если я буду сравнивать один и тот же снимок диска в Т1 и Т2, то получу разную картинку по интенсивности изображения. Если соблюдать выше описанные требования и сравнивать Т1 с Т1 а Т2 с Т2 сделанных в разное время но обязательно с одного и того же  томографа, то никакой разницы внутри диска вы не увидите, вот такая петрушка. Появления участков просветления возможно при нарушении шага сканирования и попадание в скан части ткани которую не захватили в прошлом исследовании, более того вы никогда не увидите динамики увеличения этого объекта и не увидите изменения высоты межпозвонкового промежутка который занимает диск. Я очень хотел бы увидеть снимки уважаемого Volkmont и на их основе пересмотреть общепринятые утверждения в медицине, но видать не судьба...


----------



## Осипов Сергей (12 Янв 2012)

ага, значит все-таки вы считаете, что диск не светлеет и остается таким же темным и дегенеративным, а разница зависит от программы Т1 и Т2.
Но я не понимаю одного. Если диск дегенеративный до и после, то при сканировании он должен быть одного цвета.
Т.е. допустим на Т1 он черный до и после, и на Т2 он белый до и после, понимаете о чем я.
То есть если сканировать одной и той же программой, то для одной из программ он должен быть белым до и после.
И что значит срезы? Вы считаете что часть диска по срезу дегенеративная, а часть здоровая что ли?
Я всего лишь программист, но мыслю, надеюсь, логично.


----------



## gudkov (12 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> что грыжа 20мм это не пульпа,  а часть диска, выдавленная[/COLOR]



Так так, а вот это уже становиться интересно  Огласите пожалуйста какая "часть диска" кроме пульпозного ядра, может быть "выдавлена" на 2 см.)))) Ждем с нетерпением)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> ага, значит все-таки вы считаете, что диск не светлеет и остается таким же темным и дегенеративным, а разница зависит от программы Т1 и Т2.
> Но я не понимаю одного. Если диск дегенеративный до и после, то при сканировании он должен быть одного цвета.


 так и есть, если нет погрешности в методике проведения исследрвания 


Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> И что значит срезы? Вы считаете что часть диска по срезу дегенеративная, а часть здоровая что ли?
> Я всего лишь программист, но мыслю, надеюсь, логично.


 вы мыслете логично, но плоско, не трехмерно. Диск дегенерирует дифузно,  но пульпозное ядро не равномерно распределено по диску и не имеет правильной геометрической формы частично уходя из диска при грыже остается его часть внутри диска. Следующий момент, возраст больного. Грыжа в возрасте 20 лет и 60 лет. Картинки МРТ будут различны так как в 20 лет нет выраженной дегенерации (дифузной) диска,  а в 65 лет она присутствует. Факт наличия на МРТ четко прослеживаемых возрастных различий и требует вывода об отсутствии регенерации в дисках после развития дегенеративного процесса (процеса старения).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Янв 2012)

Мы зафлудили тему о Данилове окончательно, может попросим модераторов выделить посты не касающиеся непосредственно Данилова в отдельную тему?


----------



## Ольга . (12 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Мы зафлудили тему о Данилове окончательно, может попросим модераторов выделить посты не касающиеся непосредственно Данилова в отдельную тему?


Выполнено!


----------



## Осипов Сергей (12 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> так и есть, если нет погрешности в методике проведения исследрвания
> вы мыслете логично, но плоско, не трехмерно. Диск дегенерирует дифузно, но пульпозное ядро не равномерно распределено по диску и не имеет правильной геометрической формы частично уходя из диска при грыже остается его часть внутри диска. Следующий момент, возраст больного. Грыжа в возрасте 20 лет и 60 лет. Картинки МРТ будут различны так как в 20 лет нет выраженной дегенерации (дифузной) диска, а в 65 лет она присутствует. Факт наличия на МРТ четко прослеживаемых возрастных различий и требует вывода об отсутствии регенерации в дисках после развития дегенеративного процесса (процеса старения).


 

Гм, а где логика? Если бы был срез, где грыжа была бы белой и пушистой, то на некоторых снимках с грыжей было бы белый МПД. А такого не наблюдается. Значит или спецы МРТ специально выискивают черный участок (это так? вряд ли....) или же действительно при грыже весь МПД черный на всех срезах. Почему то я не видел ни одного снимка с грыжей, где МПД был бы белый полностью или частично. Что-то не сходится.

Кстати, Бубновский пишет, что после 22 лет (вроде) явно выраженного ядра нет, оно есть только в детсве, это так?

Насчет возраста. Мне 36 лет, но весь диск черный. Так что ваша теория не подтверждается моим МРТ, или я что-то не так понимаю.

Приведите мне снимок с грыжей, где МПД белый, и я уверую.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Гм, а где логика? Если бы был срез, где грыжа была бы белой и пушистой, то на некоторых снимках с грыжей было бы белый МПД. А такого не наблюдается. Почему то я не видел ни одного снимка с грыжей, где МПД был бы белый полностью или частично. Что-то не сходится.


 это по тому что вы не располагаете тем количеством наблюдений которое располагаю я))), у вас вот нет, а у меня есть))). Вы слишком категоричны и утверждаете что Австралии не существует так как вы не видели Мельбурна))).



Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Насчет возраста. Мне 36 лет, но весь диск черный. Так что ваша теория не подтверждается моим МРТ, или я что-то не так понимаю.


 вы нетак понимаете и нет никакой теории есть факт и ему, этому факту глубоко по барабану на мою или вашу теорию)))))



Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Приведите мне снимок с грыжей, где МПД белый, и я уверую.


Аминь! Смотрим:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Янв 2012)

два снимка. первый пациент 1992 г.р., три протрузии диска, второй снимок пациента "постарше", особо обратите внимание на четвертый диск, это он так бедняшка после оперативного лечения "срегенерировал"))) и сравните его с плотностью второго и третьего диска, уловили разницу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> ага, значит все-таки вы считаете, что диск не светлеет и остается таким же темным и дегенеративным, а разница зависит от программы Т1 и Т2.
> Но я не понимаю одного. Если диск дегенеративный до и после, то при сканировании он должен быть одного цвета.
> Т.е. допустим на Т1 он черный до и после, и на Т2 он белый до и после, понимаете о чем я.
> То есть если сканировать одной и той же программой, то для одной из программ он должен быть белым до и после.
> ...


Мыслите верно в последнем случае.
Если сделать срез по боковой поверхности, там где фиброзное кольцо, то всегда и в норме и в патологии -темное, а середина светлая, выдавилось больше слева, там темнее, а справа, на остатках вполне светлое.
Вот так возможно яснее.


----------



## олег минск (12 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> два снимка. первый пациент 1992 г.р., три протрузии диска, второй снимок пациента "постарше", особо обратите внимание на четвертый диск, это он так бедняшка после оперативного лечения "срегенерировал"))) и сравните его с плотностью второго и третьего диска, уловили разницу?


Какое состояние человека на 2м снимке?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Янв 2012)

олег минск написал(а):


> Какое состояние человека на 2м снимке?


вопрос риторический))) ко мне просто так поболтать не приходят, как вы понимаете. Через 5-6 лет, так называемый отдаленный результат оперативного лечения потребовал продолжения консервативной терапии, и так у подавляющего числа прооперированных... Конкретно в этом случае человек приходит чаще чем обычно. Ремиссия у него составляет около 6 месяцев что несравненно меньше если сравнивать с теми кто выскочил без оперативного этапа лечения, у тех годами все хорошо, пока не забудут и не дёргнут какой нибудь мешок. У этого кадра все усугубляется гемодинамическими расстройствами не зависящими от его поведения и обусловлены спаечным процессом в зоне оперативной активности.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (12 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это по тому что вы не располагаете тем количеством наблюдений которое располагаю я))), у вас вот нет,


Вот потому я и прошу вас поделиться из вашего кладезя.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Аминь! Смотрим:


 
А где там грыжа? Я не спец, можно указать подробнее. Искал грыжу - не нашел.
И кстати, я уточню - МПД должен быть белым, а грыжа - черным. То что можно сделать негатив, включив другой режим МРТ, меня не удивляет. [/quote]



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мыслите верно в последнем случае.
> Если сделать срез по боковой поверхности, там где фиброзное кольцо, то всегда и в норме и в патологии -темное, а середина светлая, выдавилось больше слева, там темнее, а справа, на остатках вполне светлое.
> Вот так возможно яснее.


 
Посмотрел картинку. Если грыжа задевает только часть МПД, то почему у него всего высота уменьшается? К тому же например мне делали разрез перпендикулярно плоскости тела, то бишь как бы разрезая позвоночник пополам. Скосить сложно. Если там в середине грыжа, и не регенерирует, то она так и останется черной. То бишь была черной и белой стать не может, не очень понятно о каких погрешностях измерения вы говорите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2012)

> Посмотрел картинку. Если грыжа задевает только часть МПД, то почему у него всего высота уменьшается? К тому же например мне делали разрез перпендикулярно плоскости тела, то бишь как бы разрезая позвоночник пополам. Скосить сложно. Если там в середине грыжа, и не регенерирует, то она так и останется черной. То бишь была черной и белой стать не может, не очень понятно о каких погрешностях измерения вы говорите.


Потому что вы сели на шарик и шарик лопнул с одной стороны, и вы попой на земле. И какова высота шарика в этот момент.

Срезы слева темные, а справа по остаткам жидкости, светленькие и при каждом исследовании срезы не точно в тех же местах, а со смещением.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> А где там грыжа? Я не спец, можно указать подробнее. Искал грыжу - не нашел.
> И кстати, я уточню - МПД должен быть белым, а грыжа - черным.


Темным на снимке видем более плотную часть хряща - фиброзное кольцо. При грыже в стадии протрузии видем "темную" выпуклость, (у первого пациента протрузии составляют кажется 2 или 2,5 мм, если нужно я поажу описание где рентгенолог точно померял "линейкой") в сторону с/м канала, в стадии экструзии просматривается дефект кольца и более светлая экструзированная в спинномозговой канал пульпа соеденяется с оставшейся пульпой внутри диска, дальше мы видем фрагментацию (секвестрирование) пульпы в с/м канале и в конечной фазе грыжевого процесса видем закритые канала по котором дислоцировалось ядро и возвращение в стадю протрузии, все круг замкнулся. Вот это тот реальный процесс регенерации диска при грыже и кинчего другого нет, точнее никто до сих пор не показал, невзирая на все мои мольбы и просьбы...
Вот этот снимок посмотрите, качество при съемке правда подгуляло но все видно особенно сравнивайте мятый диск с вернележащими и вам станет понятнее.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (13 Янв 2012)

Это ж как надо промахнуться, чтобы при второй проекции получить белый диск, если грыжа осталась. Вот картинка, человек лежит на столе (косые штрихи):






Первый срез синий - показывает грыжу.
Второй срез красный - теоретически может и не показать грыжу, но это в случае, если грыжа строго в одной половине диска находится. Весьма маловероятен такой расклад. Ну красную линию можно было вертикально и левее провести, тогда бы тоже было бы все белое, но опять же при условии что грыжа только в одной половине МПД.
К тому же, на МРТ делается и такой срез как на картинке, для каждого позвонка, и можно проверить ее размещение и в такой проекции.
Что то мне пока кажутся объяснения появления белого цвета неубедительными. По принципу Оккама нужно брать простейший ответ, то бишь, что диск восстанавливается.
Или я туплю, или что то не так в консерватории.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> По принципу Оккама нужно брать простейший ответ, то бишь, что диск восстанавливается.
> Или я туплю, или что то не так в консерватории.


В консерватории  все так))). Бритва то как раз и отсекает самый не реальный вариант (восстановление) смотрите те снимки которые я выложил. Хотя... какое это имеет значение если человек верит не имея знаний)))...


----------



## Осипов Сергей (13 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Хотя... какое это имеет значение если человек верит не имея знаний)))...


Не бывает плохих учеников, бывают плохие учителя. Я готов внимать, объясните мне, чтобы я понял.
Пока я не понимаю, почему белый цвет не обозначает регенерацию диска. Пытаюсь понять, но не понимаю.

Вон, со своей стороны даже рисунки рисую, стараюсь понять.

Грыжа - это не ракета в космос. Думаю, раз я понял интеграл, могу и МРТ понять.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Думаю, раз я понял интеграл, могу и МРТ понять.


Если появится желание. Вы для понимания требовали снимки и говорили УВЕРУЮ, и что? Я карлачился лопатя архив хотя заведомо знал что знания полученные без труда не имеют ценности...


----------



## Осипов Сергей (14 Янв 2012)

Игорь, давайте без эмоций. Мы ищем истину.
Вот ваша картинка:






Даже у Данилова написано, что существуют два режима МРТ - когда участки богатые водой (здоровые хрящи) выглядят как светлые и наоборот, как темные.
Вас не смущает, что у вас здоровые диски черные, а грыжа - белая? Это всего лишь один из режимов МРТ (негатив), я правильно понял? Или опять чего-то не догоняю?
Красным кружком обведена грыжа, как я понял?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Это ж как надо промахнуться, чтобы при второй проекции получить белый диск, если грыжа осталась. Вот картинка, человек лежит на столе (косые штрихи):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2012)

Так, вы все правильно нарисовали, только л инии всегда вертикальные. 
Сегодня сделали томограф и срез по Красной линии и все черное, а завтра срез на 5 мм правее по синей линии и там что беленькое.
Левее и правее, точность укладки несколько см смещения, поэтому проводится прицеливание , что позволяет улучшить точность до нескольких мм. 
Срезы через 3 - 5 мм, что еще увеличивает точность.
Получаем срезы отличающиеся на несколько мм. При ширине ядра 10-25 мм, ошибка до 10 процентов.
Т. К. Мы с вами обсуждаем доказаные вещи- отсутствие регенерации ткани человека, в том смысле которого вы хотите-восстановление- то чность более чеи достаточная.
Регенерация ткани идет, идет формирование рубца ( нормо-, а-, гипертрофичного, есть и вариант келлоидного), и выглядеть на мрт это будет по разному.
Я думаюю, когда припрут  автора идеи о ревитализации к стенке, он скажет что имел ввиду именно эте регенерацию и его не так поняли.
Идет подмена понятий.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (14 Янв 2012)

Как это понимать - взаимоисключающие вещи?
1. Мы с вами обсуждаем доказаные вещи- отсутствие регенерации ткани человека
2. Регенерация ткани идет

Так что регенерирует? Ткань МПД или зарубцовывается фиброзное кольцо?
И что обозначает белый цвет на МПД. И если там не что-то беленькое, а преобладающее беленькое, как на снимках Данилова?

Блин, надо не полениться, счас гляну книжку Данилова и скину ссылки на книжки, которые он цитирует для указания исследований о возможности регенерации тканей МПД.


----------



## Осипов Сергей (14 Янв 2012)

кстати, как вам это по теме? http://www.ortotek.de/content/view/132/227/ (типо трансплантация собственных клеток МПД в Германии)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Так что регенерирует? Ткань МПД или зарубцовывается фиброзное кольцо?


Заодно посмотрите анатомию, одно часть другого.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> кстати, как вам это по теме? http://www.ortotek.de/content/view/132/227/ (типо трансплантация собственных клеток МПД в Германии)


Не путайте трансплантацию с регенерацией


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Игорь, давайте без эмоций. Мы ищем истину.
> Вот ваша картинка:
> 
> 
> ...


Меня ничего не смущает кроме момента когда я толчу воду в ступе, надоело, вы просили снимки, я их вам дал, теперь ваша часть потрудиться, а именно берете руководство по МРТ диагностики внимательно овладеваете материалом, далее изучаете раздел пат.анатомии под названием дистрофии и второй раздел дегенерации, гистология раздел хрящевая ткань, пат.физиология раздел виды регенеративных процессов и после этого я готов ответить на все ваши вопросы, если они конечно к тому времени остануться.


----------



## Volkmont (19 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> никакого формирования нет. Есть снимки с разным шагом срезов. Сравнивать нужно одинаковые сканы с одного и того же аппарата, я расскажу вам как проводят МРТ исследование, проводят исследование в двух программах Т1 и Т2 которые отличаются четкостью и контрастностью на границах сред. Так вот сравнивать нужно только идентичные срезы и одинаковые по программах Т1 и Т2 Если я буду сравнивать один и тот же снимок диска в Т1 и Т2, то получу разную картинку по интенсивности изображения. Если соблюдать выше описанные требования и сравнивать Т1 с Т1 а Т2 с Т2 сделанных в разное время но обязательно с одного и того же томографа, то никакой разницы внутри диска вы не увидите, вот такая петрушка. Появления участков просветления возможно при нарушении шага сканирования и попадание в скан части ткани которую не захватили в прошлом исследовании, более того вы никогда не увидите динамики увеличения этого объекта и не увидите изменения высоты межпозвонкового промежутка который занимает диск. Я очень хотел бы увидеть снимки уважаемого Volkmont и на их основе пересмотреть общепринятые утверждения в медицине, но видать не судьба...


Да, Игорь, признаюсь вы победили в этом диалоге и я всерьёз задумался о своём интеллекте. Поэтому прошу не судить строго за то что приходится так часто и необоснованно повторяться - приезжайте и смотрите(прошу обратить особое внимание на последние два слова и предлог) . Допускаю, что может возникнуть следующая тема и придётся приглашать специалистов по цвету и оттенкам из академии искусств. Как бы там нибыло, правда останется за вами, потому как ..."общепринятые утверждения в медицине"... Но в своё время общепринятыми утверждениями было то что земля плоская, человек - царь природы, человек не может видеть прошлое и будущее, передвигаться по воздуху и т.д. А потом оказалось-и земля круглая(посмотрели сверху), и человек - ничтожный раб природы(фактов думаю хватает да и сам человек это признал), а "Битва экстрасенсов", идущая по каналу ТНТ вообще перечёркивает многие общепринятые утверждения. А по поводу "не судьба"... Есть одно интересное утверждение, смысл которого в том, что до тех пор, пока человек пытается подстроить мир под себя - будет не судьба.
P.S. Вот видите чем закончился разговор о том, что грыжи 20мм можно убирать(кстати, это вас больше не интересует?).
  С уважением.


----------



## Volkmont (19 Янв 2012)

Гудков, как твоё имя?(мы с тобой почти друзья, не против если буду обращаться по имени?)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Да, Игорь, признаюсь вы победили в этом диалоге


Я не понимаю вас, о какой победе идет речь? Я НЕ УЧАСТВУЮ ни в каких соревнованиях и не собираюсь никого побеждать.




Volkmont написал(а):


> Допускаю, что может возникнуть следующая тема и придётся приглашать специалистов по цвету и оттенкам из академии искусств. Как бы там нибыло, правда останется за вами, потому как ..."общепринятые утверждения в медицине"


Я не понимаю когда говорят загадками, при чем тут академия искусств при обсуждении параметров изображений МРТ?


Volkmont написал(а):


> P.S. Вот видите чем закончился разговор о том, что грыжи 20мм можно убирать(кстати, это вас больше не интересует?).


Вы наверное не поняли меня, или, скорее всего, я плохо объяснил. О том  " что грыжи 20мм можно убирать" я прекрасно знаю, более того я неоднократно выкладывал  снимки своих больных где этот процес присутствует, последний случай декабря 2011г. по просьбе коллег показан вот тут:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/ 
НО!!!! Вопрос звучал по другому, вопрос звучал не как  возможность лизирования грыжи диска,  а возможность РЕГЕНЕРАЦИИ!!!!!!
При грыже происходит потеря основной функции диска, "сдувшись" по вертикали, в следствии вытекания  пульпозного ядра, диск ТЕРЯЕТ основную функцию - препятствовать сближению суставных отростков в данном ПДС. Регенерация означает восстановление ВЫСОТЫ диска и восстановления внутри диска нормального ОБЪЕМА ПУЛЬПОЗНОГО ЯДРА. Именно этот факт на снимках МРТ и ОТСУТСТВУЕТ!!!!
А исчезновение грыжи это не регенерация,  и не чудо,  и не заслуга врача, это факт не зависящий от методик  лечения. Поэтому если вас не затруднит вышлите мне на почту ваши снимки с регенерацией диска, я не буду их никому больше показывать и после просмотра сразу удалю, просто хочу увидеть именно регенерацию диска, а не рассасывание грыжи ( меня у самого есть  вагон таких "чудес").


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2012)

> Вот видите чем закончился разговор о том, что грыжи 20мм можно убирать(кстати, это вас больше не интересует?).


Так ведь и это общепризнаный медицинский факт.
Сделайте другую подачу, опишите свое мнение о том, что могло этому способствовать именно  у вас.
Вопрос ведь именно в том, почему это происходит не у каждого!
Вот тут, кстати, снимки важны, многое видимое на снимке помогает сделать выводы.
Например, как лежала ваша грыжа 20 мм, в спиномозговом канале шириной 19 мм.
Сделайте фото этой части снимка и покажите нам.


----------



## gudkov (19 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> а "Битва экстрасенсов", идущая по каналу ТНТ вообще перечёркивает многие общепринятые утверждения.



Кхм... А какие утверждения может перечеркнуть это "желтое" цирковое телепредставление?))))


----------



## gudkov (19 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Регенерация означает восстановление ВЫСОТЫ диска и восстановления внутри диска нормального ОБЪЕМА ПУЛЬПОЗНОГО ЯДРА. Именно этот факт на снимках МРТ и ОТСУТСТВУЕТ!!!!
> А исчезновение грыжи это не регенерация,  и не чудо,  и не заслуга врача, это факт не зависящий от методик  лечения. Поэтому если вас не затруднит вышлите мне на почту ваши снимки с регенерацией диска, я не буду их никому больше показывать и после просмотра сразу удалю, просто хочу увидеть именно регенерацию диска, а не рассасывание грыжи ( меня у самого есть  вагон таких "чудес").



Человек отчаянно (возможно намеренно) путает понятия регенерации и репарации, вот и все.


----------



## gudkov (19 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Гудков, как твоё имя?(мы с тобой почти друзья, не против если буду обращаться по имени?)



Спсибо конечно, но мы отнюдь не друзья.


----------



## Volkmont (19 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я не понимаю вас, о какой победе идет речь? Я НЕ УЧАСТВУЮ ни в каких соревнованиях и не собираюсь никого побеждать.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"исчезновение грыжи это не регенерация, и не чудо, и не заслуга врача, это факт не зависящий от методик лечения", т.е. лично вы, Игорь, подтверждаете свою беспомощность перед грыжей. Понял. То что исчезновение грыжи это не регенерация я тоже осознаю и не утверждал этого. Под регенерацией я понимаю процесс восстановления высоты диска и увеличение объёма ядра. Именно процесс. Прогресс если хотите. На сколько этот процесс будет прогрессивным и где будет его предел - вопрос другой и обсуждать его действительго глупо. Важен сам факт прогресса и это есть регенерация. Пускай она будет частичная(насколько я наслышан из уроков анатомии в школе есть такое понятие), но всё же регенерация.  Как я вас понимаю, вы  хотите увидеть на месте разрушенного диска абсолютно новый диск, но я не говорю о новом диске, говорю о тенденции восстановления. Если вас не разочарует отсутствие новенького диска снимки вам скину, на самом деле проблем нет никаких и уничтожать не прошу. Один нюанс. Игорь, от вас слышать про рассасывание диска!?!?!.......


----------



## Volkmont (19 Янв 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Спсибо конечно, но мы отнюдь не друзья.


Тебе спасибо,друг.


----------



## Volkmont (19 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так ведь и это общепризнаный медицинский факт.
> Сделайте другую подачу, опишите свое мнение о том, что могло этому способствовать именно у вас.
> Вопрос ведь именно в том, почему это происходит не у каждого!
> Вот тут, кстати, снимки важны, многое видимое на снимке помогает сделать выводы.
> ...


Именно у меня этому способствовала определённая работа.
Как это может произойти у того кому вы рекомендуете ждать пока рассосётся?
По поводу снимков-вам виднее, вы врач.
Грыжу измеряют в трёх размерах?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2012)

Грыжу измеряют в трех размерах.
Вот и важно о каком размере идет речь.
Так покажите снимки и посмотрим.
Какая работа способствовала по вашему мнению? В чем её определенность?
Ждать, рассосется можно тому у кого не нарастает клиника, не писает в штаны, не слабеет нога, хоть как-то но боль терпится.
Вот вам вопрос (все абсолютные приверженцы консервативного лечения на него не отвечают), если бы Вы писали в штаны, кричали от боли несмотря на лечение, если ли бы у вас нарастала слабость ноги и вы пришлепывали как после инсульта, если боль была на грани крика месяц -другой, в этом случае вы бы согласились на операцию?
Кстати, на этом форуме нет ни одного аполлагета оперативного лечения, но так же нет и к консервативному лечению. Все мы пишем о наличии показаний для операций и для консервативного лечения.


О частичной регенерации...! Народная мудрость она всегда присутствует:

-Товарищ старшина, а крокодилы летают?
-Нет конечно, они же не птицы!
А товарищ капитан сказал, что летают.
-Хм, сказал что летают, значить летают. Только низёхонько, хизохёхонько...

И ещё:

- Остап, у тебя СПИД, есть?
Остап думает:
- Интересно, спид, это что? Скажу есть он попросит поделиться. Скажу нет, что я за хохол!
- Есть, только трохи, трохи. Для сэбэ.


----------



## Volkmont (20 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Грыжу измеряют в трех размерах.
> Вот и важно о каком размере идет речь.
> Так покажите снимки и посмотрим.
> Какая работа способствовала по вашему мнению? В чем её определенность?
> ...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> "исчезновение грыжи это не регенерация, и не чудо, и не заслуга врача, это факт не зависящий от методик лечения", т.е. лично вы, Игорь, подтверждаете свою беспомощность перед грыжей. Понял.


 ваши попытки инсинуаций смысла не имеют, я давно "остыл" к и  похвалам и нареканиям в свой адрес. Но я рад, что вы поняли,  что регенерация диска  и отсутствие грыжи - это разные понятия. Снимки, как я понял,  мне  не покажут...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Игорь, от вас слышать про рассасывание диска!?!?!.......


))) от меня вы не слышали о рассасывании ДИСКА, не передергивайте и не вкладывайте в мои слова того, что я не говорил.
Такое впечатление,  что просто идет тролинг...


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Очень смешной анекдот от доктора Ступина, правда не понятно к чему. Что, разве процесс восстановления ткани с восстановлением её функций не называется регенерацией? А частичная, потому что не все ткани имеют такие свойства - рана от пореза заживает, а отрезанный палец не отрастает. Так в школе учили.
Игорь, к Вам. То что регенерация диска и отсутствие грыжи - это разные понятия я понял немного раньше и вашей заслуги в этом нет.
О рассасывании. Разве грыжевое выпячивание не является диском, выходящим за границы, определённые нормальным состоянием? И та часть диска, которая выступает имеет другой хим. состав? И как происходит процесс рассасывания, в какой момент оно прекращается?(имею ввиду не запущенную по времени и состоянию, а "свежевыдавленную" грыжу)Порадую коммунистов, предположу, что такой способностью обладал только один, самый человечный человек - Ленин. Не могу понять, вы считаете, что диск, потерявший доступ жидкости не может возобновить питание? или что начав питаться(получать жидкость) он не может восстанавливаться??? Только если можно вашу версию, а не общепринятые утверждения прошлых веков.
По поводу тролинг. Самокретично. Не ожидал. Но думаю, более объёмно по смыслу, к манере в которой вы общаетесь, отвечая на все сообщения, но при этом не все читая, подойдёт тэрмин "грузить", не зря его использует даже высшее руководство страны. Забавно слышать от врача: "... а для начала докажи-ка, что ты не верблюд! а? а мы тебе поможем, только, чур аргументы типа отсутствие горба, шерсти и копыт не в счёт".
И уж если на самом деле, от врача ничего не зависит, кроме как снять воспаление и обезболить(не относится к хирургам), а выздоровление - всего лишь везение, выкладываю свою историю того, как мне повезло. Для начала пять описаний, Игорь.
Обращаюсь к модератором!!! Предлагаю впредь темы с названием "как я вылечил(убрал, избавился, потерял и т.д.) грыжи" переименовывать в "Как я стал счастливым!"

Загружаются только два файла, остальные большие, попытаюсь урезать и отправлю вдогонку(проблемы с образованием)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2012)

> Что, разве процесс восстановления ткани с восстановлением её функций не называется регенерацией? А частичная, потому что не все ткани имеют такие свойства - рана от пореза заживает, а отрезанный палец не отрастает.


Вот и вышли на понимание.
Итак, вы считаете что шрам на коже это регенерация ткани и при этом восстанавливаются её функцИИ.
Так?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> О рассасывании. Разве грыжевое выпячивание не является диском, выходящим за границы, определённые нормальным состоянием? И та часть диска, которая выступает имеет другой хим. состав? И как происходит процесс рассасывания, в какой момент оно прекращается?


Пульпозное ядро имеет другой АНТИГЕННЫЙ состав. Оно является аутоантигеном в организме, оно заключено внутри диска и  никогда не контактирует с межтканевой жидкостью, как и хрусталик глаза, например. Его появление за границами замыкательных пластинок и (или) фиброзного кольца запускает аутоимунный воспалительный  процесс приводящий к лизису (рассасыванию). 




Volkmont написал(а):


> вы считаете, что диск, потерявший доступ жидкости не может возобновить питание? или что начав питаться(получать жидкость) он не может восстанавливаться??? Только если можно вашу версию, а не общепринятые утверждения прошлых веков.


 уточните, пожалуйста, что вы понимаете под  "потерявший доступ жидкости"?  О какой жидкости идет речь? Вы имеете ввиду питание диска? в смысле через гиалиновые пластинки?


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Пульпозное ядро имеет другой АНТИГЕННЫЙ состав. Оно является аутоантигеном в организме, оно заключено внутри диска и никогда не контактирует с межтканевой жидкостью, как и хрусталик глаза, например. Его появление за границами замыкательных пластинок и (или) фиброзного кольца запускает аутоимунный воспалительный процесс приводящий к лизису (рассасыванию).
> По поводу ядра вопросов нет. Но куда девается ткань самого диска??? состояшего из волокон?
> 
> уточните, пожалуйста, что вы понимаете под "потерявший доступ жидкости"? О какой жидкости идет речь? Вы имеете ввиду питание диска? в смысле через гиалиновые пластинки?


Я имею ввиду питание диска посредством дифузии. Не помню кто из врачей, упоминал, что имел место факт практически отсутствия диска у пациента без клиники. Причиной того что диск в буквальном смысле стёрся может быть отсутствие питания?


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Пульпозное ядро имеет другой АНТИГЕННЫЙ состав. Оно является аутоантигеном в организме, оно заключено внутри диска и никогда не контактирует с межтканевой жидкостью, как и хрусталик глаза, например. Его появление за границами замыкательных пластинок и (или) фиброзного кольца запускает аутоимунный воспалительный процесс приводящий к лизису (рассасыванию).
> 
> 
> уточните, пожалуйста, что вы понимаете под "потерявший доступ жидкости"? О какой жидкости идет речь? Вы имеете ввиду питание диска? в смысле через гиалиновые пластинки?



По поводу ядра вопросов нет. Но куда девается ткань самого диска??? состояшего из волокон?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Причиной того что диск в буквальном смысле стёрся может быть отсутствие питания?


 отсутствие транспорта


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот и вышли на понимание.
> Итак, вы считаете что шрам на коже это регенерация ткани и при этом восстанавливаются её функцИИ.
> Так?


Не совсем. То что происходит с момента пореза до образования шрама. Фёдор Петрович! ну не мучайте, обьясните, что не так написали дядьки в школьном учебнике анатомии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2012)

Вот вам ещё один анекдот про *частично*:
Таня, ты ещё девочка?
Ну, не совсем.

Так какое у вас мнение, регенерация это или нет, восстанавливаются ВСЕ функции или нет?
Тут важжно ваше понимание.


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Таня, ты ещё девочка?
> Ну, не совсем.
> 
> Так какое у вас мнени, регенерация или нет, восстанавливаются ВСЕ функции или нет?


Незнаю. Сама постановка вопроса... Регенерация-это процесс. Шрам-недоработанный остаток процесса. Все функции или нет-не знаю.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> По поводу ядра вопросов нет. Но куда девается ткань самого диска??? состояшего из волокон?


давайте уточнять, только я, с вашего разрешения, дам ссылки, где этот вопрос детально показан, просто из экономии времени. В этой ссылке читать только часть касающуюся обзора изменений в структуре диска, то,  что касается заказухи от «Нижфарм» можно опустить, это у нас (врачей) происходит от недоедания...
http://www.rmj.ru/articles_6011.htm
 а вот тут замечательный дисер коллеги Волкова, достаточно свежая научная работа. Если что-то будет непонятно или спроно тогда уже предметно обсудим. Ок?
http://www.dissercat.com/content/mo...skov-krys-v-usloviyakh-asimmetrichnoi-statich


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> давайте уточнять, только я, с вашего разрешения, дам ссылки, где этот вопрос детально показан, просто из экономии времени. В этой ссылке читать только часть касающуюся обзора изменений в структуре диска, то, что касается заказухи от «Нижфарм» можно опустить, это у нас (врачей) происходит от недоедания...
> http://www.rmj.ru/articles_6011.htm
> а вот тут замечательный дисер коллеги Волкова, достаточно свежая научная работа. Если что-то будет непонятно или спроно тогда уже предметно обсудим. Ок?
> http://www.dissercat.com/content/mo...skov-krys-v-usloviyakh-asimmetrichnoi-statich


Ок! Не получается загрузить файлы, могу я отправить вам на почту? А вы могли бы их кинуть сюда, если не тяжело. Через личный кабинет я так понимаю не получится.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Янв 2012)

Да, и еще, вот тут в загашниках нарыл, посмотрите вам будет понятнее что смотрим на МРТ
http://nld.by/298/stat11.htm


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Ок! Не получается загрузить файлы, могу я отправить вам на почту? А вы могли бы их кинуть сюда, если не тяжело. Через личный кабинет я так понимаю не получится.


zinchuku@mail.ru


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> размещаю выписки по просьбе Сергея


Спасибо, Игорь. Хотелось бы услышать мнения по поводу процесса.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Спасибо, Игорь. Хотелось бы услышать мнения по поводу процесса.


что именно вас интересует?


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> что именно вас интересует?


Пять выписок. Прослеживается динамика в обе стороны. Периоды не совсем совпадают с пропагандируемыми на форуме. Хочу понять отношусь ли я к тем кому повезло или у меня другая ситуация?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Янв 2012)

Динамика обычная, дислоцированная часть пульпозного ядра, называемой рентгенологом КТ грыжей, лизировался и осталась торчащей дислоцированная часть фиброзного кольца. названная рентгенологом протрузия 4,5 мм. Интересен другой более редкий "зверь"))) это обызыствление задней продольной связки. Судя по её состоянию (если верить рентгенологу) вы интенсивно занимались зарядкой))).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Незнаю. Сама постановка вопроса... Регенерация-это процесс. Шрам-недоработанный остаток процесса. Все функции или нет-не знаю.


Не все. Т.е. идет рубцевание. Хотите назовите это неполной регенерацией (хотя многое врачи несогласны называть это регенерацией, рубцевание и всё), но сути это не изменит, идет формирование ИНОЙ ткани на месте поражения.
Вот тут и возникают передергивания. Идет регенерация, да. Только о том какая, недоговаривают, а незнающие и рады верить, сразу представляя как у них растут новые диски.

-Доктор, у меня болит спина в грудном отделе.
-А вы курите? Нет. Пьете? Нет. А по девчонкам, как вы?. Да, что вы доктор, как вам не стыдно.
-Тогда понятно, это у вас крылышки растут.


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не все. Т.е. идет рубцевание. Хотите назовите это неполной регенерацией (хотя многое врачи несогласны называть это регенерацией, рубцевание и всё), но сути это не изменит, идет формирование ИНОЙ ткани на месте поражения.
> Вот тут и возникают передергивания. Идет регенерация, да. Только о том какая, недоговаривают, а незнающие и рады верить, сразу представляя как у них растут новые диски.
> 
> -Доктор, у меня болит спина в грудном отделе.
> ...


Принял. Осталось дождаться снимков.


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Динамика обычная, дислоцированная часть пульпозного ядра, называемой рентгенологом КТ грыжей, лизировался и осталась торчащей дислоцированная часть фиброзного кольца. названная рентгенологом протрузия 4,5 мм. Интересен другой более редкий "зверь"))) это обызыствление задней продольной связки. Судя по её состоянию (если верить рентгенологу) вы интенсивно занимались зарядкой))).


Я не понимаю что обозначают эти значки ))) и как относится к вашим словам с шуткой или серьёзно. Если не затруднит, поясните пож-та по поводу зарядки. По поводу динамики. Три года грыжи увеличивались и на момент снимков в июле состояние было почти критическое, т.е. ухудшалось буквально с каждым днём. Практически все "удовольствия" которые описывают здесь люди - лезть на стену от боли, ни сидеть, ни стоять, ни лежать, засыпать от недосыпания раз втрое суток и т.д. всё это я прочувствовал. Единственное не волочил ноги и насчёт пописать начиналось понемногу. Через полтора месяца одна грыжа уходит, вторая увеличивается ещё немного. ещё через три месяца нет второй. Интересует именно темп, непропорциональность по времени. И ещё по поводу связки. Существует ли практика борьбы с данной патологией?


----------



## Volkmont (26 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> давайте уточнять, только я, с вашего разрешения, дам ссылки, где этот вопрос детально показан, просто из экономии времени. В этой ссылке читать только часть касающуюся обзора изменений в структуре диска, то, что касается заказухи от «Нижфарм» можно опустить, это у нас (врачей) происходит от недоедания...
> http://www.rmj.ru/articles_6011.htm
> а вот тут замечательный дисер коллеги Волкова, достаточно свежая научная работа. Если что-то будет непонятно или спроно тогда уже предметно обсудим. Ок?
> http://www.dissercat.com/content/mo...skov-krys-v-usloviyakh-asimmetrichnoi-statich


По первой ссылке принял, вопросы сформулирую позже. По поводу крыс. Считаю возможным сравнивать все аспекты функционирования кроме позвоночника, хотя бы потому,что разная  биомеханика движений.


----------



## Галюня (27 Янв 2012)

> Здоровья вам.


Желаю вам крепкого здоровья и благополучия!


----------



## Volkmont (27 Янв 2012)

Галюня написал(а):


> Желаю вам крепкого здоровья и благополучия!


Спасибо. Пересмотрите своё мнение по поводу меня. Мы должны помогать друг другу. Все.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Я не понимаю что обозначают эти значки ))) и как относится к вашим словам с шуткой или серьёзно.


 Это означает улыбку. Мои слова всегда понимать серьезно.


Volkmont написал(а):


> По поводу динамики. Интересует именно темп, непропорциональность по времени.


Динамика как динамика, как у всех. У кого-то быстрее, у кого-то медленнее, все зависит от состояния восстановительных реакций организма (отечность тканей, выраженность аутоимунной реакции. состояние стенок сосудов микроциркуляторного русла, синтез и метаболизм медиаторов воспаления и т.д.). Даже в одном организме эти реакции (далеко не полный перечень ) могут иметь разную продолжительность и зависят от состояния самого организма.


Volkmont написал(а):


> И ещё по поводу связки. Существует ли практика борьбы с данной патологией?


 вот именно этот феномен, присутствующий у вас, является очень редким явлением. В описании есть динамика уменьшения кальцинации связки (рентгенолог трактует его как остеофит). При отеке и воспалительном процессе иногда мы наблюдаем как в соеденительной ткани начинают образовываться петрификаты ( компактное отложение солей кальция). Крайне редко у кого мы видим обратный процесс их рассасывания. Я наблюдал несколько случаев образования и рассасывания этих артефактов в сухожильях ротаторной манжетки плечевого сустава, при периартрозе. После восстановления двигательной функции плеча и устранения контрактуры, сухожилья включались в активный двигательный режим и кальцинаты исчезали. Я, кажется, пару лет назад выкладывал коллегам на форуме снимки с этим процессом. Вот такой же процесс у вас наблюдается и в продольной связке. Лизис кальцината возможен только при активной работе связки и восстановления в ней самой нормального кровотока, отсюда вывод вы активно занимались зарядкой, от и все.


----------



## zMarinaz (27 Янв 2012)

Интересно, а что за упражнения такие волшебные были?


----------



## Volkmont (27 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Интересно, а что за упражнения такие волшебные были?


Видать на самом деле у вас всё очень хорошо если сарказм опять появился.


----------



## zMarinaz (27 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> Видать на самом деле у вас всё очень хорошо если сарказм опять появился.


Это не сарказм, я на полном серьезе спрашиваю.


----------



## Volkmont (28 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Это не сарказм, я на полном серьезе спрашиваю.


Да какие они волшебные? Биомеханические возможности тела давно известны, ничего нового я не придумывал, разве что делал всё то что на форуме категорически не рекомендуют делать в период обострения. Авантюра. Но терять было нечего. Глубоко уверен, что любое волшебство - результат работы. Если люди гвозди гнут взглядом, то с собственным телом полюбому можно общий язык найти. Без этого шансов мало. На востоке считается, что испытания даются тем, кто может их вынести. А станет ли это испытание наказанием-зависит от нас.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Янв 2012)

Volkmont написал(а):


> с собственным телом полюбому можно общий язык найти. Без этого шансов мало. На востоке считается, что испытания даются тем, кто может их вынести. А станет ли это испытание наказанием-зависит от нас.


Респект


----------



## Volkmont (28 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Респект


Принял.


----------



## Volkmont (28 Янв 2012)

kvvv2004 написал(а):


> Делая позу Уттанасана утром и вечером один парень вытянул позвоночник на 7см в 25 лет


В 25 лет я мог вытянуть себя взяв одной рукой за ступню другой за волосы...


----------



## Artemii (25 Мар 2012)

Volkmont, здравствуйте, очень поучительная Ваша история по борьбе с болью и уменьшением грыжи.
Расскажите пожалуйста, какие упражнения делали, и какая продолжительность (в колличестве раз)  каждого упражнения?
У меня грыжа Л5-S1-9мм с компрессией корешка, с болью и иногда онемением и протрузия Л4-Л5-4,4мм.  Буду благодарен!


----------



## gordon freeman (20 Июн 2012)

Почему человеческий организм с легкостью восстанавливает костную ткань, но не может восстановить фиброзное кольцо ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Июн 2012)

gordon freeman написал(а):


> Почему человеческий организм с легкостью восстанавливает костную ткань, но не может восстановить фиброзное кольцо ?


потому, что в костях есть кровоносные сосуды способные обеспечить адекватный кровоток, требуемый для образования костной мозоли, а в хряще этих сосудов НЕТ...


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (20 Июн 2012)

И процитирую свою книжку: "К сожалению, условия для старения диска возникают очень рано: уже в первое десятилетие жизни он теряет сосуды, питающие его клетки. Популярно мнение, что проблемы человека с позвоночником связаны с прямохождением. Как только карапуз начинает сидеть и ходить, на сосуды диска прикладывается дополнительная нагрузка. Из-за слишком высокого давления в диск перестает поступать кровь. В 1982 г. Троут и Бакуолтер обнаружили, что к совершеннолетию у человека погибает половина клеток в межпозвонковых дисках. Двадцатью годами позже (2002 г.) Бус с соавторами получили престижную награду компании Вольво за свое исследование запустевания мелких сосудов, подходящих к дискам. Сегодня мы знаем, что разрушение диска начинается в течение первых двух лет жизни ребенка, а с трех до десяти лет происходит «драматическое снижение числа сосудов... с последующей смертью клеток»"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2012)

Как не регенерируют, фиброз и есть регенерация, у каждой ткани своя форма регенерации. (Зато в место фиброзирования сосуды вновь прорастают, потому как это уже новая ткань и новая функция).
Фиброз и склероз и есть форма регенерации волокнистого хряща, просто у каждой ткани своя форма.
У кожи например, отлитая от кости форма регенерации, можно считать даже несколько форм зависит от способностей и особенностей организма.
Слизистая именно регенерирует той же тканью, кость кожа, хрящ с формированием рубца.
Отложил себе в памяти что чем древнее ткань, тем больше способность к регенерации.
Слизистая и кожа первые возникшие ткани, кость и хрящ самые поздние, причем хрящ самый поздний из соединительных .


----------



## gordon freeman (21 Июн 2012)

Благодарю за интереснейшие ответы.



доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> процитирую свою книжку


Цитата из http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/7248117/ ?

Мне не дает покоя тот зеленый лазер который применяет всем известный врач в своих операциях. Якобы это та часть операции которая сводит риск возникновения повторных грыж к нулю.
Действительно ли что из-за облучения этим лазером резко возрастает рост хондроцитов ?

Есть ли смысл приема хондротина и /или глюкозамина при наличии грыжи сроком в 3 месяца ?
На сколько я знаю данные препараты используется исключительно для хрящевой ткани.


----------



## gordon freeman (21 Июн 2012)

К сожалению вопросов очень много.

Верно ли мое рассуждение на тему того что при грыже с небольшим возростом не следует получать большое колличество кальция, для того что бы грыжа смогла максимально уменьшиться до затвердевания ? 
В данный момент суточная доза кальция только из витаминов составляет 550 мг.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (21 Июн 2012)

gordon freeman написал(а):


> Благодарю за интереснейшие ответы.
> Цитата из http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/7248117/ ?


Да


gordon freeman написал(а):


> Благодарю за интереснейшие ответы.
> Мне не дает покоя тот зеленый лазер который применяет всем известный врач в своих операциях. Якобы это та часть операции которая сводит риск возникновения повторных грыж к нулю.


Отсутствуют какие-либо серьезные доказательства наличие подобного эффекта. По большому счету воздействие лазером - это локальный дозированный ожог тканей диска. Теоретически это приводит к еще большей потере диском жидкости и дополнительному рубцеванию, что вроде бы как должно делать диск менее эластичным и уменьшить риск образования грыжи в дальнейшем. По моему мнению основной эффект заключается в денервации, то есть к снижению болевой чувствительности диска за счет уничтожения нервов. Все остальные эффекты существуют лишь гипотетически. Серьезной науки нет. Имеющиеся исследования результатов операций с использованием лазеров противоречивы. 


gordon freeman написал(а):


> Действительно ли что из-за облучения этим лазером резко возрастает рост хондроцитов ?


Опять же - серьезных результатов научных исследований не видел, но очень сомневаюсь - если диск (особенно дегенерированный) лишен сосудов и мы его дополнительно повреждаем лазером, то с чего бы он начал усиленно востанавливаться? Клетки диска испытывают дефицит питательных веществ



gordon freeman написал(а):


> Есть ли смысл приема хондротина и /или глюкозамина при наличии грыжи сроком в 3 месяца ?
> На сколько я знаю данные препараты используется исключительно для хрящевой ткани.


На эту тему серьезная наука есть. Сегодня четко показана бесполезность использования этих препаратов при болях в спине.
В принципе, при болях в суставах тоже эффекта нет.


----------



## Muller (14 Авг 2013)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Сегодня мы знаем, что разрушение диска начинается в течение первых двух лет жизни ребенка


 
Что-то я не понимаю. Организм ребёнка растёт,растёт скелет,растут и межпозвоночные диски. Как же они одновременно растут и разрушаются ???


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (19 Авг 2013)

Muller написал(а):


> Что-то я не понимаю. Организм ребёнка растёт,растёт скелет,растут и межпозвоночные диски. Как же они одновременно растут и разрушаются ???


 
Клетки гибнут, их количество уменьшается. Это не означает, что полностью прекращаются все процессы.


----------



## Михаил Р. (28 Июн 2015)

Здраствуйте! Ища ответ на свою проблему нашел ваш форум и диалог. Пусть это 2012 год, но я не могу не сказать вам - Что ж вы за врачи такие, если считаете, что человеку разваливаться и мучаться со школьных лет и до смерти - это нормально? Стареть и болеть и умереть человек должен в СТАРОСТИ, но никак не в 20, 30 лет. То, что происходит с человеком в 30 лет - это БОЛЕЗНЬ, а не старение. Годы и болезни - это не неразделимые спутники. Не должен человек после 20 лет жиреть, отекать, лишаться суставов и позвоночника - это неестественные процессы. 

Я никогда не вел особо подвижный образ жизни, так особенно ничего не болело чтобы уж очень. Осенью 2012 сорвал спину становой тягой штанги. Месяц ползал на корачках на физпроцедуры, толку от которых - 0. После них на карачках - на стадион на турник, после которого шел болеее бодро домой. Дома ползал на четвереньках по квартире, разогревая больную облась, делал компрессы холодные и упражнения. Острая фаза кончилась и меня сразу выписали с больничного, безо всяких снимков. Оставалась только небольшая область в крестце. Всё прошло, забылось. ЗАнимался танцами на паркете снова - ничего не вспоминалось.
  в Марте 2015 весь отпуск ничего не делал, сидел за компом. Стало болеть в области подвздошно-крестцового сочленения справа при определенных нагрузках прострелами или ноющая. Танцы давались с трудом. Теперь летом ноет всё чаще. Терапевт назначил МРТ. Сделал. Остеохондр, протрузия L5S1 и так по мелочи. Невролог выписал ударную дозу медикаментов и намекнул в ходе долгой беседы что типо надо смириться.. Но я так жить не хочу!

Так вот, зачем вообще нужна медицина? Чтобы отрезать и удалять ненужное? Чтобы заглушать боль? Чтобы советовать не ходить\не бегать\не подымать тяжестей\не есть\не пить\не дышать? И это в 21м веке то! У Вас как у людей у самих то душу не щимит от этого? А еще, если долго долбать врача - он может предложить гимнастику, радоновые воды, грязелечение и чуть ли не уринотерапию. Извините, но по долгу профессии я привык искать причины поломок и устранять их и их последствия. Не могу я смотреть на всё это безобразия. Вы говорили здесь о медицинском бизнесе (о заработках на наивных пациентах, верящих в чудо). А как насчет фармакологического бизнеса? Один только не подтвержденный Арбидол сколько стоит?

Единственное что немного похоже на Правду - это описание методик БУбновского и остеопатического метода. Хотя и там мутностей хватает. (Не понятно, почему нельзя раскрыть все карты сразу). А что каждый из вас думает об этих методах? Спецупражнения на связки и глубокие мышцы? Что ими можно сделать? Знание механики тела? Как применить?

З.Ы.: я честно о себе всё расказал и являюсь реальным человеком, прошу не блокировать за эмоциональность, если что


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Единственное что немного похоже на Правду


вы эксперт по правде?


----------



## Михаил Р. (28 Июн 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вы эксперт по правде?


а.. можно только экспертам говорить и быть здоровым? Давайте не будем начинать давно известные уловки про экспертов во всех областях, в которые нельзя соваться. Тем более в понятия Правды и Лжи


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> . Тем более в понятия Правды и Лжи


Странно, вы нежно и мягко обгадили врачей форума и указали где находится правда. Я попросил  кокретизировать вас, что вас заставило так говорить? Вместо ответа, простого и конкретного ответа, вы начинаете флудить и юлить 





Михаил Р. написал(а):


> известные уловки про экспертов во всех областях, в которые нельзя соваться. Тем более в понятия Правды и Лжи


По этому повторюсь, вы эксперт по правде? на чем основано ваше утверждение? Если не получу конкретного ответа на простой вопрос, буду считать ваши посты банальным оскорблением и попрошу администрацию  форума помочь вам в определении являетесь ли вы экспертом по правде.


----------



## Михаил Р. (28 Июн 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Странно, вы нежно и мягко обгадили врачей форума и указали где находится правда. Я попросил  кокретизировать вас, что вас заставило так говорить? Вместо ответа, простого и конкретного ответа, вы начинаете флудить и юлить
> По этому повторюсь, вы эксперт по правде? на чем основано ваше утверждение? Если не получу конкретного ответа на простой вопрос, буду считать ваши посты банальным оскорблением и попрошу администрацию  форума помочь вам в определении являетесь ли вы экспертом по правде.


я не оскорблял врачей этого форума ни единым словом. Правда в описании методов кинезиотерапии и остеопатии чувствуется мной ПО СРАВНЕНИЮ с методами различных "жадеитовых воротников", "алмагов", лечениями торсионными полями, заговорами и прочей магией вуду. Про местных врачей я ничего такого не сказал.
Не сказал также про операции - так как это совсем другое воздействие на организм. Не сказал про фармакологию, так как она преследует другие цели совсем.
И пожалуйста, не пытайтесь лишить меня права определять, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо. Я не обязан искать дипломы, доказывающие это право


----------



## Михаил Р. (28 Июн 2015)

"ПО СРАВНЕНИЮ с методами различных "жадеитовых воротников", "алмагов", лечениями торсионными полями, заговорами и прочей магией вуду" 
тоесть лечение, альтернативное официальному "лечению"


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> я не оскорблял врачей этого форума ни единым словом.


 вы, писали вот это, или возможно вами двигал инкуб?


Михаил Р. написал(а):


> *Что ж вы за врачи такие, *
> Так вот, зачем вообще нужна медицина? Чтобы отрезать и удалять ненужное? Чтобы заглушать боль? Чтобы советовать не ходить\не бегать\не подымать тяжестей\не есть\не пить\не дышать? И это в 21м веке то! *У Вас как у людей у самих то душу не щимит от этого?*


----------



## Михаил Р. (28 Июн 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вы, писали вот это, или возможно вами двигал инкуб?


ну? И где? Вы разве не люди? Хоть и врачи с многолетним стажем. А детьми то были когда-нибудь? О чем-нибудь мечтали? Или сразу родились врачами без надежды на лучшее? Как в анегдоте "врач сказал в морг - значит в морг". Так вот я и спросил - неужели вас самих устраивает и не угнетает такое отношение, что человеку с младых ногтей болеть - это нормально? Только встал с четверенек и уже ПОРА хромать, хвататься за поясницу, щуриться и т.д. и т.п.
Я в поликлинике такое не спрошу, потому что там слишком все разраженные и вообще на разговоры не настроены. Но может хоть здесь кто-то с другим настроением и пооткровенничает. Вот вы (не вы конкретно, а врачи, представители офисиальной медицины) когда только учились в медучебном заведении, мечтали лечить людей, верно? Когда начали понимать что превалируют повсюду лишь такие лечения, как отрезание, обезболивание, снятие воспаления, температуры.. вы тогда что-нибудь почувствовали неприятное?

Вот я не перестаю разочаровываться в ПРОГРЕССЕ науки вцелом и медицины вчастности. Прихожу я с гриппом к доктору - на тебе таблетку от температуры и соплей капли в нос. Ну а вирус организм сам победит. Прихожу с переломом пальца - на тебе бинт, а перелом сам зарастёт (криво зарос). Прихожу с миопией - на тебе лазером выжгем слой роговицы, а глаз как вытянутым был, так и остался. Прихожу с гастритом - не ешь жареного, пареного, мучного, острого, соленого, кислого и т.д. и чего? гастрит излечится и снова смогу есть как раньше всё? Нет. Прихожу с остеохондрозом - на тебе МММ (мидокалм, мовалис, мильгамма) + магниты какие-то, корсет носи, не сиди, не ходи. И как долго? пока не уйдет боль и не уберется выпячивание диска. А потом? - а потом он снова выпятится, если тяжесть подымешь или еще чего. Ну а когда нибудь его просто отрежут.
А, чуть не забыл. Воспалились гланды - отрезать. Аппендикс - отрезать (ну это не мне а деду вырезали).

Я не сильно вас обидел своим наивным взлгядом на жизнь? Можете меня ругать, если хотите, но я просто не могу называть это лечением. Спасанием жизни - возможно. Как в средневековье (гангрена - ампутация). Вас я не обвиняю, а лишь только взываю к тем мыслям, которые были бы у меня, займись я медициной.

с зубами тоже всё весело: дыра-сверло-заплатка, больше дыра-больше рассверлить-удалить нерв-заплатка. А потом и вырвать совсем


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> с зубами тоже всё весело: дыра-сверло-заплатка, больше дыра-больше рассверлить-удалить нерв-заплатка. А потом и вырвать совсем


Неправильно!
Сперва надо чистить.
Вас с детства родители наверняка учили.
А Вы чистите?
А кариес у вас есть?

Вот у Вас асимметрия лица.
Она мешает Вам жить?
Вот у Вас болит спина.
Вы применили МММ, боль прошла?
А теперь Вы регулярно делаете физические упражнения и соблюдаете правила профилактики новых обострений?

Это Вы, а Ваша жена, дети, соседи, родители, первая учительница, первая любовь, коллеги по работе и те кто едет с вами на работу в автобусе-они делают все правильно.
А если нет, то что вы сделали для того чтобы они это делали?

Прежде чем критиковать врачей ответьте на эти простые вопросы.
К врачам-то вы приходите, когда уже есть кариес!


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (29 Июн 2015)

Абсолютную правду найти сложно.  Здесь может Вам есть смысл почитать доктора Лукьянова (doc) – врача форума, который в хорошем смысле ищет свою хеликобактер пилори для лечения «язвенной» болезни позвоночника. А вот об относительной (измеряемой) правде поговорить можно.

«В чем правда (сила), брат?». По мне, так в цифрах. Или с точки зрения (на языке) современной науки – сила (правда) в медицинской статистике.


Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Правду - это описание методик БУбновского


По Бубновскому такая картина – процитирую врачей форма.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> ... медстатистики-то не


Или в переводе на человеческий язык, 


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Как любой метод, кому как.



Правду Бубновского, правда подтянутую за уши, можно, например, поискать в техниках, применяемых при лечении неспецифических (недиагностированных) болей в спине.  Здесь, если рассматривать метод Бубновского как разновидность ЛФК, а не как авторский метод - комплекс специализированных упражнений, согласно последним научным работам, посвященным физической культуре для лечения хронических болей в спине, успешность (эффективность) может быть выше других консервативных методов.

Вы также спрашиваете


Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Знание механики тела?


По этому вопросу,  самое время обратиться к авторитету отечественной биомеханики – доктору Блюму. Вот только на его сайте, кроме как правды (статистики) денежных знаков, необходимых для выполнения манипуляций, других цифр Вы не найдете.  Правда, народная молва приписывает доктору, что из 10 парализованных инвалидов, у него 9 потом своим ходом идут.  Но это такая предполагаемая (теоретическая) правда.  Не знаю как Вам, но по мне, такая правда скорее неправда, чем правда, не правда ли?

Таким образом, если коротко, чтоб о правде дискуссировать, лучше ее измерить для начала.



Михаил Р. написал(а):


> зачем вообще нужна медицина?


И последнее, что касается врачей неумех, которые так и не научились делать бессмертными ни овечек, ни людей.  Здесь тоже у всех своя правда.  Я тоже согласен, что танцоры нынче хреновые пошли.  Тут или танцы народные, или на крайний случай «грязные».  А по мне, так ниндзя китайские самые лучшие. Это те, которые на 5 метров в небо взлетают и во всех плоскостях по 5 оборотов вокруг себя с мечом вращения делают. Главное следить, чтобы мечом в запале не отрубить, сами знаете то, что плохому танцору мешает.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> ну? И где?


что значит ГДЕ??? Ваш прямой вопрос "*Что ж вы за врачи такие, " *его воспринимать как пожелания хорошего настроения?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Июн 2015)

Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> не как авторский метод - комплекс специализированных упражнений, согласно последним научным работам, посвященным физической культуре для лечения хронических болей в спине, успешность (эффективность) может быть выше других консервативных методов.


ЛФК была, есть и останется *вспомогательным* методом лечения и *основным методом профилактики*. Примите за аксиому: Если человек выздоровел от ЛФК (любой метод, пусть хоть и Бубновского), то он не был болен в полном смысле этого слова. У него не произошло еще НЕОБРАТИМЫХ или КРИТИЧЕСКОЙ СУММЫ ОБРАТИМЫХ нарушений. Т.е. его болезненное состояние обратимо принципиально. Когда-же болезнь приведет к многочисленным поломкам, то ЛФК не будет справляться. Грустная правда еще и в том, что в начальной стадии заболевания, дабы остановить эффект домино от многочисленных поломок, часто нужно немедленное медицинское вмешательство и всякое промедление и отвлечение на вспомогательные методы приводит к неоправданным рискам.


----------



## Екатерина79 (29 Июн 2015)

*Михаил Р.*, Я думаю врачей конечно не нужно винить, здоровье дается еще до зачатие будущего человека - а уж с чем родились с тем и жить - а врачи как-то помогают (+ самим разбираться в этом для адекватности и пр)... И вообще здоровье после рождения конечно зависит уже дальше от ухода за детем,а в дальнейшем от самообслуживания , о котором мама должна (близкие) рассказать и показать ... Вы лучше свои силы в русло восстановления Вашего здоровья направьте. Разбирайтесь и ищите своего доктора.  Желаю здоровья!
P.S. Извините, что вклинилась, мысли возникли ответные)


----------



## Ангелина Т (29 Июн 2015)

Кстати да...это о том, что нужно с младых ногтей закладывать базис....
Попав в ту ситуацию, в которой нахожусь сейчас, стала болезненно относиться ко всякому неровному сидению других людей, к частности своего ребёнка. Его в армию не взяли из-за сколиоза....начинаю говорить о том, что помимо спортзала и формирования  атлетической фигуры , чем ему нравится заниматься,  надо бы делать зарядку и профилактику  для проблемной зоны, тем более есть мотивация.  
На что получаю - что за пенсионерские замашки? Тебе не идёт проповедовать . 
Ок, хорошо, сын , у нас грабли - лучший лекарь.


----------



## Михаил Р. (29 Июн 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно!
> Сперва надо чистить.
> Вас с детства родители наверняка учили.
> А Вы чистите?
> ...


ув. тов. Ступин, начнём по порядку. Что бы там не говорили, а чистить зубы нужно. Это правила гигиены. Однако! Кариес, как и целый букет современных заболеваний - это не результат десткого вредничания "ой, мне лень чистить зубы перед сном", а как оно лежит на поверхности, результат перехода человека к новому образу жизни, не свойственному ему. Мегапилисы, урбанизация, технократизация. Мы живет в бетонных гробах в десятках метрах над землёй, ходим по плоским синтетическим поверхностям, носим одежду из нефти, едим черти что, дышим СО2 и облучаемся часами скрючившись у компьютера. Раньше ни от какого кариеса не страдали. ДО старости в деревнях у многих зубы свои были. А щас хоть зачистись - всё равно разъест. Кстати, к 2015 году можно было изобрести способ выращивания\наращивания натуральных зубов? Да ладно, вырывать то легче.

Далее - ассиметрия много у кого есть, но это мелочи. К этому привыкается довольно быстро. Вон Капитан Коломбо вообще какой красавец был )) Мне ассиметрия не мешает, хотя могло бы быть и симметричнее.

Я не принимал МММ. Подтягивался на турнике, ползал на четвереньках по квартире по полчаса, делал упражнения на холодном компрессе, потом уже на работе в спортзале на "блоке" качал поясницу щадящими весами в условиях декомпрессии при изгибе. Делал гиперэкстензию. Делал пару упражнений из йоги на статику - разогрев ягодично-поясничной области. Вот так я себе помогал. Я не хочу атаковать свои сосуды, мышцы, печень, почки, желудок и мозг медикаментами. Мне эти органы ничего плохого не сделали. А вы когда-нибудь слышали о дисбактериозе и нарушении микрофлоры кишечника, желудка? Я вот постоянно слышу от тех, кто неукоснительно следует всем предписаниям врачей.

Я не знаю что нужно для профилактики обострений. Я плохо понимаю механику тела. Я городской житель, пользователь компьютера и вряд ли смогу полностью от этого отказаться. Почти все предыдущие 3 года я 3 раза в неделю занимался после работы в спортзале железом по часу + еще 3 раза в неделю по полтора-два часа на паркете с партнёршей. Да и работа не в офисе, а в цехе. Не совсем неподвижный образ жизни? Однако, видимо, этого было мало. Остальное время я проводил за компом. Мне просто не хватает знаний, все вокруг говорят что попало, а сам я додумываюсь, но долго. Поэтому и паникую.

Я не могу заставить других людей делать всё правильно. Свобода выбора, етить её.. А жены у меня нет и детей 



Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Абсолютную правду найти сложно.  Здесь может Вам есть смысл почитать доктора Лукьянова (doc) – врача форума, который в хорошем смысле ищет свою хеликобактер пилори для лечения «язвенной» болезни позвоночника. А вот об относительной (измеряемой) правде поговорить можно.
> 
> «В чем правда (сила), брат?». По мне, так в цифрах. Или с точки зрения (на языке) современной науки – сила (правда) в медицинской статистике.
> 
> ...



Ув. Пациент Бубновского! Впринципе я не считаю что Бубновский изобрел что-то новое. Да он и сам бы согласился. Но он это популяризирует. Конечно до конца в книга все тонкости не раскрываются, и это мне никогда не нравилось. А еще больше запутанные и масштабные программы платежеей, как в каких нибудь МЛМ-пирамидах. Но ведь, если руководствоваться принципом Бритвы Оккама, отсекая лишнее (торсионные поля, карма и прочее), и не довольствоваться малым (это у всех так, это просто вы стареете), то самым приземленным объяснением как раз будет нецелевое использование организма человеком. Спины, ног, глаз и прочего. То, о чем еще в ССССР говорили. Гиподинамия, что это такое?

По роду деятельности я совсем не привык довольствоваться пояснениями типа "да это просто реле не включается", "да там просто напряжение меньше". А почему оно не включается? А почему контакт сгорел? А где происходит падение напряжения? Это всё я пытаюсь выяснить, насколько хватает мозгов. И также не имея медицинского образования я все равно задаюсь вопросами: а почему диск высох? а почему он выдавился? а почему другие диски в более лучшем состоянии? А почему у меня так, а у Васьки вот так? И я просто уже не воспринимаю ответы типа "не парься, бывает" или "всё дело в тонких энергиях". Но если кому-то смешно с этого, пускай смеются. Только надеюсь это не повод для ссоры.

Между прочим, я не просил делать людей бессмертными. Быть здоровым до старости - это не такое уж наглое желание. Чтобы вместе с возрастом для меня не становилось естественным: ожирение, остеохондроз, варикоз, отечность, кариес, тремор, подагра и прочее прочее. И вообще, врачи как приверженцы традиционных взглядов, верят в Эволюцию? А вам не смешно? Из здоровой обезьяны эволюционировало больное совершенно не приспособленное к жизни существо ))) Ну не укладывается это в рамки здравого смысла.

Кстати, я не хочу ругать всех врачей, только потому что они врачи. Кто-то свято верит в то чему его учили и старается как может. Кто-то ищет и надеется. А кто-то.. ставит печати, пишет рецепты и пачками отоваривает надоедливых пациентов, мешающих ему заполнять бумаги, забывая о том, что это люди, для каждого из которых его болезнь - это внезапная и неизвестная беда.



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> что значит ГДЕ??? Ваш прямой вопрос "*Что ж вы за врачи такие, " *его воспринимать как пожелания хорошего настроения?


Игорь, не знаю как вам еще объяснять и почему вас это так обидело, но это не оскорбление. Вот вы врач, а я электрик. Я вот не понимаю многих врачей, почти всех. Но неужели они - с другой планеты, или киборги какие? Неужели не такие же люди как я? Да не может такого быть! Вот я и пытаюсь понять, каковы высшие стремления врача, как человека, и как он их применяет в своём ремесле..



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> ЛФК была, есть и останется *вспомогательным* методом лечения и *основным методом профилактики*. Примите за аксиому: Если человек выздоровел от ЛФК (любой метод, пусть хоть и Бубновского), то он не был болен в полном смысле этого слова. У него не произошло еще НЕОБРАТИМЫХ или КРИТИЧЕСКОЙ СУММЫ ОБРАТИМЫХ нарушений. Т.е. его болезненное состояние обратимо принципиально. Когда-же болезнь приведет к многочисленным поломкам, то ЛФК не будет справляться. Грустная правда еще и в том, что в начальной стадии заболевания, дабы остановить эффект домино от многочисленных поломок, часто нужно немедленное медицинское вмешательство и всякое промедление и отвлечение на вспомогательные методы приводит к неоправданным рискам.


Леонид Михайлович, ну не знаю, не знаю. Начальные стадии на то и начальные, что там еще ничего серьезного не произошло. Конечно, смотря о чем говорить, но всё же. А традиционное.. лечение.. знаете ли, очень тяжело переносится даже относительно здоровым организмом.
Кстати, может быть вы посчитаете меня придирчивым, но я с годами всё больше пытаюсь придавать понятиям более конкретный смысл, дабы не забредать в дебри в разговорах или мыслях. Вот как Вы думаете, ну вот так отвлеченно, ЛЕЧЕНИЕ - оно как могло бы выглядеть, если бы его представить?
И еще вопрос: можно ли говорить о лечении при разговоре о необратимости разрушений?



Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *Михаил Р.*, Я думаю врачей конечно не нужно винить, здоровье дается еще до зачатие будущего человека - а уж с чем родились с тем и жить - а врачи как-то помогают (+ самим разбираться в этом для адекватности и пр)... И вообще здоровье после рождения конечно зависит уже дальше от ухода за детем,а в дальнейшем от самообслуживания , о котором мама должна (близкие) рассказать и показать ... Вы лучше свои силы в русло восстановления Вашего здоровья направьте. Разбирайтесь и ищите своего доктора.  Желаю здоровья!
> P.S. Извините, что вклинилась, мысли возникли ответные)


пожалуйста, вклинивайтесь, почему бы и нет? Я сегодня только от остеопата приехал. Буду еще лечиться + искать возможности кинезиотерапии. Но я хочу сказать, родиться больным - это одно. Но что человечество расчитано на то, чтобы всю жизнь с детства мучаться со здоровьем - ну не может такого быть. Природа - не дура. Не может она создавать существо, не расчитанное на свой естественный образ жизни. Это мы, люди, ошибаемся, мним себя бог знает кем. Но природа всё делает правильно. И исключания - лишь подтверждают это



Ангелина Т написал(а):


> Кстати да...это о том, что нужно с младых ногтей закладывать базис....
> Попав в ту ситуацию, в которой нахожусь сейчас, стала болезненно относиться ко всякому неровному сидению других людей, к частности своего ребёнка. Его в армию не взяли из-за сколиоза....начинаю говорить о том, что помимо спортзала и формирования  атлетической фигуры , чем ему нравится заниматься,  надо бы делать зарядку и профилактику  для проблемной зоны, тем более есть мотивация.
> На что получаю - что за пенсионерские замашки? Тебе не идёт проповедовать .
> Ок, хорошо, сын , у нас грабли - лучший лекарь.


Ангелина, не так страшны грабли, как.. ДЕТСКИЕ грабли )))


----------



## gudkov (29 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Раньше ни от какого кариеса не страдали. ДО старости в деревнях у многих зубы свои были.



Раньше жили до 30 лет, примерно к этому возрасту и зубы теряя. Остальное даже не комментирую. Хватит чушь тут городить, вам  по моему на форум надо с другой врачебной спецификой, галоперидол в помощь))


----------



## Ангелина Т (29 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Ангелина, не так страшны грабли, как.. ДЕТСКИЕ грабли )))


 Та нее, там уже мужик 192 см , вот на работу едет в Чаянду , а работа физическая тяжёлая, уже были прецеденты, когда спина подвела, сейчас вещает, что там всё механизировано , но ты говорит, купи мне Траумель , как в таблетках, так и мазь  . Ага-ага.


----------



## Михаил Р. (29 Июн 2015)

gudkov написал(а):


> Раньше жили до 30 лет, примерно к этому возрасту и зубы теряя. Остальное даже не комментирую. Хватит чушь тут городить, вам  по моему на форум надо с другой врачебной спецификой, галоперидол в помощь))


какой галоперидол? Я не знаю что это. И не знаю где это жили до 30 лет. МОжет это Вам приснилось? Я еще помню своего деда и бабку. И они выросли в деревнях. И ни какие там тиранозавры не летали по небу и люди жертвы на кострах не приносили. Это было не так давно. Люди там были здоровые. Кое-кто бухал, да. Но это исключения. Восновном - постоянная работа, поле, сенокос, хозяйство и прочее. Зрение тоже у всех почти было отличное. Может и оно - процесс старения?

Вообще, я на форум пришел не для споров. Здесь есть специалисты. И есть те, чьи взгляды мне близки. Во-первых, я могу что-то спросить у специалистов. Если они не будут против, даже подискутировать. А где еще мне объяснят понятными словами то, чему учат в институтах годами?

Ну а кто-то может подсказать что-то уникальное. То что мне поможет. ПОчему бы и нет?

и что,


Ангелина Т написал(а):


> Та нее, там уже мужик 192 см , вот на работу едет в Чаянду , а работа физическая тяжёлая, уже были прецеденты, когда спина подвела, сейчас вещает, что там всё механизировано , но ты говорит, купи мне Траумель , как в таблетках, так и мазь  . Ага-ага.


он планирует всю жизнь мазаться и есть таблетки? Я знаю мужичка одного. Неплохой работник, но каждый год ездит на обкалывание спины. Хорошее лечение...


----------



## gudkov (29 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> какой галоперидол? Я не знаю что это. И не знаю где это жили до 30 лет.



Галоперидол, это препарат помогающий не гнать пургу на форуме. Жили в России, аккурат в 1913 году, средняя продолжительность жизни мужчины 30 лет, средняя продолжительность жизни женщины 32 года.


----------



## Ангелина Т (29 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> он планирует всю жизнь мазаться и есть таблетки?


Грабли помогут уделить внимание спине. Только так.


----------



## Михаил Р. (29 Июн 2015)

gudkov написал(а):


> Галоперидол, это препарат помогающий не гнать пургу на форуме. Жили в России, аккурат в 1913 году, средняя продолжительность жизни мужчины 30 лет, средняя продолжительность жизни женщины 32 года.


я не понимаю, откуда Вы таки цифры берете. У моего деда отец на войне погиб, а прабабка (мать бабки) жила до преклонного возраста. И не надо намекать на оскорбления. Пургу несёт только зима. Или те, кто утверждают что в средней полосе, на Урале или на Востоке продолжительность жизни такая же как и на Крайнем Севере

Вы вот давно на кладбище были? Давайте-ка в ближайшее время съездим - каждый на своё и поглядим на старые могилы - кого во сколько лет похоронили. Нету там 30тилетних глубоких стариков и старух, похороненых в середине или начале 20 века. Не видал я таких. Умирали в 30 лет от чего-то, но точно не от старости

я не знаю. Ну вот дед у меня с 27го года был. Бабка чутка моложе. В каком году могла прабабка родиться? А болезни, голодомор или война - это не средний уровень жизни. Это болезни, голод и война. В 194х тоже умирали молодыми, и что?


----------



## gudkov (29 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> я не понимаю, откуда Вы таки цифры берете. У моего деда отец на войне погиб, а прабабка (мать бабки) жила до преклонного возраста. И не надо намекать на оскорбления. Пургу несёт только зима. Или те, кто утверждают что в средней полосе, на Урале или на Востоке продолжительность жизни такая же как и на Крайнем Севере
> 
> Вы вот давно на кладбище были? Давайте-ка в ближайшее время съездим - каждый на своё и поглядим на старые могилы - кого во сколько лет похоронили. Нету там 30тилетних глубоких стариков и старух, похороненых в середине или начале 20 века. Не видал я таких. Умирали в 30 лет от чего-то, но точно не от старости



Это статистика, причем еще царская. Умирали в 30 лет, от болезней, голода с его последствиями и прочей хреновой жизни. Прабабка когда родилась? При какой власти жила?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2015)

> .....ув. тов. Ступин, начнём по порядку. Что бы там не говорили, а чистить зубы нужно. Это правила гигиены. Однако! Кариес, как и целый букет современных заболеваний - это не результат десткого вредничания "ой, мне лень чистить зубы перед сном", а как оно лежит на поверхности, результат перехода человека к новому образу жизни, не свойственному ему. Мегапилисы, урбанизация, технократизация. Мы живет в бетонных гробах в десятках метрах над землёй, ходим по плоским синтетическим поверхностям, носим одежду из нефти, едим черти что, дышим СО2 и облучаемся часами скрючившись у компьютера. Раньше ни от какого кариеса не страдали. ДО старости в деревнях у многих зубы свои были. А щас хоть зачистись - всё равно разъест. Кстати, к 2015 году можно было изобрести способ выращивания\наращивания натуральных зубов? Да ладно, вырывать то легче.....



Неправильно. Вспомните чем занимался Петр I, кроме перестройки и обрезания бород.
Старость, это и есть-остеохондроз, остеоартроз, кариез, седые волосы, морщины на лице и в прочих местах. Про прочие невозможности писать не буду.
Кстати, старость наступала тогда гораааадо раньше.
Если уж задаваться вопросом, то о то как эта старость выглядела!
Хотя:
Уж никуда не годна я...
Под *старость* жизнь *такая* *гадость*...»
И тут, совсем утомлена,
В слезах раскашлялась она.
*Это из Евгения Онегина
*


> ....Далее - ассиметрия много у кого есть, но это мелочи. К этому привыкается довольно быстро. Вон Капитан Коломбо вообще какой красавец был )) Мне ассиметрия не мешает, хотя могло бы быть и симметричнее....


Правильно, абсолютно правильно!
Асимметрия не страшна!
Страшно, что от асимметрии скорее приходит старость.



> ....Я не принимал МММ. Подтягивался на турнике, ползал на четвереньках по квартире по полчаса, делал упражнения на холодном компрессе, потом уже на работе в спортзале на "блоке" качал поясницу щадящими весами в условиях декомпрессии при изгибе. Делал гиперэкстензию. Делал пару упражнений из йоги на статику - разогрев ягодично-поясничной области. Вот так я себе помогал. Я не хочу атаковать свои сосуды, мышцы, печень, почки, желудок и мозг медикаментами. Мне эти органы ничего плохого не сделали. А вы когда-нибудь слышали о дисбактериозе и нарушении микрофлоры кишечника, желудка? Я вот постоянно слышу от тех, кто неукоснительно следует всем предписаниям врачей.....



Правильно, абсолютно правильно!
Если можно обойтись без лекарств, то конечно надо без них обойтись!
Если есть силы бороться и не будет последствий от отказа от лекарств.



> ...Я не знаю что нужно для профилактики обострений. Я плохо понимаю механику тела. Я городской житель, пользователь компьютера и вряд ли смогу полностью от этого отказаться. Почти все предыдущие 3 года я 3 раза в неделю занимался после работы в спортзале железом по часу + еще 3 раза в неделю по полтора-два часа на паркете с партнёршей. Да и работа не в офисе, а в цехе. Не совсем неподвижный образ жизни? Однако, видимо, этого было мало. Остальное время я проводил за компом. Мне просто не хватает знаний, все вокруг говорят что попало, а сам я додумываюсь, но долго. Поэтому и паникую....



Правильно, абсолютно правильно!
Не знание и не понимание, приводят к панике (у тех кто это понимает)!
Так вот этим мы и занимаемся на этом форуме.
Кстати, тему про правильное поведение нашли?


> ...Я не могу заставить других людей делать всё правильно. Свобода выбора, етить её.. А жены у меня нет и детей ...


Будут!
Это я вам как наследник шаманского рода говорю!
Хотя лучше обратиться к врачам.


----------



## Екатерина79 (30 Июн 2015)

сынок будет) от русой деревенской активной девицы)


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (30 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Здраствуйте! Ища ответ на свою проблему нашел ваш форум и диалог. Пусть это 2012 год, но я не могу не сказать вам - Что ж вы за врачи такие, если считаете, что человеку разваливаться и мучаться со школьных лет и до смерти - это нормально? Стареть и болеть и умереть человек должен в СТАРОСТИ, но никак не в 20, 30 лет. То, что происходит с человеком в 30 лет - это БОЛЕЗНЬ, а не старение.


Мне тоже ужасно обидно. Так хочется жить лет 300! Абсолютно с вами согласен. Делать-то что?
К двум годам жизни ребенка погибает уже примерно половина клеток межпозвонкового диска погибает и это совершенная норма, а не болезнь. НОРМА. Хоть обижайся, хоть нет.


Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Я никогда не вел особо подвижный образ жизни, так особенно ничего не болело чтобы уж очень. Осенью 2012 сорвал спину становой тягой штанги.


Бывает у всех


Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Всё прошло, забылось. ЗАнимался танцами на паркете снова - ничего не вспоминалось.
> в Марте 2015 весь отпуск ничего не делал, сидел за компом. Стало болеть в области подвздошно-крестцового сочленения справа при определенных нагрузках прострелами или ноющая.


А это уже другая боль, не нужно ее автоматически связывать с тем, что происходило в 2012


Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Танцы давались с трудом. Теперь летом ноет всё чаще. Терапевт назначил МРТ. Сделал. Остеохондр, протрузия L5S1 и так по мелочи.


 Другими словами - МРТ показало, что позвоночник в полном порядке.


Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Так вот, зачем вообще нужна медицина? Чтобы отрезать и удалять ненужное? Чтобы заглушать боль? Чтобы советовать не ходить\не бегать\не подымать тяжестей\не есть\не пить\не дышать? И это в 21м веке то! У Вас как у людей у самих то душу не щимит от этого? А еще, если долго долбать врача - он может предложить гимнастику, радоновые воды, грязелечение и чуть ли не уринотерапию. Извините, но по долгу профессии я привык искать причины поломок и устранять их и их последствия.


Не пойму, что вам не нравится. У вас какая профессия? Одно из самых распространенных заблуждений - считать себя кофемолкой. Это ее можно разобрать, заменить какие-нибудь детали и собрать обратно. Тело человека слишком сложное и медицина так не работает.


Михаил Р. написал(а):


> я не понимаю, откуда Вы таки цифры берете. У моего деда отец на войне погиб, а прабабка (мать бабки) жила до преклонного возраста.


На то она и есть статистика. Если в статистику включать только вашу пробабку, то выборка будет нерепрезентативная. Это будет статистика пробабки, а не Российская статистика.  Вам сюда, наверное, для начала.
Кстати, у вас должно быть как минимум четыре прабабки. Сколько жила каждая из них? Тогда получится статистика всех ваших прабабок, но она тоже никакого отношения не имеет к пониманию средней продолжительности жизни в стране.


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (30 Июн 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> ЛФК была, есть и останется *вспомогательным* методом лечения и *основным методом профилактики*.





Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Если человек выздоровел от ЛФК (любой метод, пусть хоть и Бубновского), то он не был болен в полном смысле этого слова. У него не произошло еще НЕОБРАТИМЫХ или КРИТИЧЕСКОЙ СУММЫ ОБРАТИМЫХ нарушений.


Важное замечание, спасибо.  Возражений нет.

Добавлю, что мое утверждение о возможном преимуществе ЛФК перед другими консервативными методами лечения, базируется на работе австралийских ученых Angela Searle, Martin Spink, Alan Ho и Vivienne Chuter (2015), Exercise interventions for the treatment of chronic low back pain: A systematic review and meta-analysis of randomised controlled trials.

Исследователи провели обзор 45 средней и высокой степени доказательности работ (4462 пациента возрастом от 30 до 63 лет; используемые базы данных MEDLINE, CINAHL, EMBASE, SPORTDiscus, PsycINFO and The Cochrane Library по состоянию на октябрь 2014 г.) и последующий мета-анализ 39 работ, посвященных лечению неспецифических хронических болей в нижней части спины с помощью физических упражнений.  Ученые исключили те исследования, в которых пациенты имели острую или подострую боль, или хронические боли были вызваны специфическими патологиями или условиями.  Тем самым, по предложенной доктором Овчаренко классификации, можно говорить скорее о профилактических мероприятиях над пациентами, чем о полноценном лечении больных с необратимыми нарушениями (прим. Bubnovsky’s Patient). Результаты лечения у пациентов после ЛФК сравнивались с теми, кто его (лечение) не предпринимал, а также кто получал общую терапевтическую помощь, электротерапию (ультрозвук, лазер) и манипуляции (физиотерапию, массаж, остеопатию).

Главные выводы исследования следующие.

1.  Физические упражнения имеют преимущество перед другими методами лечения хронических болей в нижней части спины.

2.  ЛФК, состоящее из силовых упражнений/упражнений с отягощениями и упражнений на координацию/стабилизацию оказывают небольшой, но значимый (скорее всего авторы говорят о статистически значимой величине, прим. Bubnovsky’s Patient) эффект на уменьшение боли

3.  На основании проанализированных исследований, аэробные упражнения не оказывают влияния на уменьшение боли.

Толковая статья во многих отношениях. Чем бегать к врачам для профилактики хронических заболеваний, когда еще бегается или когда уже бегается, может лучше бегать в спортзал? Также, статья хорошее предостережение тем, кто с помощью аэробных упражнений (ходьба, плавание, бег, велосипед и т.д.), нацеленных в первую очередь на предотвращение средечно-сосудистых заболеваний, пытается решить проблемы хронических неспецифических болей в нижней части спины.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (30 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Начальные стадии на то и начальные, что там еще ничего серьезного не произошло.


Начальная стадия отсекания головы. маленький порез кожи... 


Михаил Р. написал(а):


> ЛЕЧЕНИЕ - оно как могло бы выглядеть, если бы его представить?


Лечение - мероприятия медицинского характера, направленные на достижение компенсации нарушенных/утраченных функций организма.


Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Я вот не понимаю многих врачей, почти всех.


А разве это проблема врачей? нельзя кого-то понять. если ведешь диалог только сам с собой. 


Ангелина Т написал(а):


> купи мне Траумель


Траумель входит в список АБП (Абсолютно Бесполезных Препаратов)


----------



## SvetlanaV (30 Июн 2015)

Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Чем бегать к врачам для профилактики хронических заболеваний, когда еще бегается или когда уже бегается, может лучше бегать в спортзал?



угу) если найдете правильный спортзал.... Я вот таким образом рассуждая подалась к Бубновскому) оттуда вынесли с секвестированной грыжей, разболтанным тазобедренным через три месяца. Проблема не в спортзалах - проблема в грамотных тренерах. Им не стоит браться за тех за кого браться нельзя - а они границ не видят и не знают(


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (30 Июн 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> угу) если найдете правильный спортзал.... Я вот таким образом рассуждая подалась к Бубновскому) оттуда вынесли с секвестированной грыжей, разболтанным тазобедренным через три месяца. Проблема не в спортзалах - проблема в грамотных тренерах. Им не стоит браться за тех за кого браться нельзя - а они границ не видят и не знают(



К сожалению, можно предположить, что граница между теми у "кого не произошло еще НЕОБРАТИМЫХ или КРИТИЧЕСКОЙ СУММЫ ОБРАТИМЫХ нарушений" и теми, у кого этого нет не очень зримая.  Или по-другому скажем, из тех кто с болями в спине, 70% люди с неустановленными точно анатомическими источниками боли.  Приходится всем, и врачам, и пациентам, жить и работать в условиях неопределенности.


----------



## SvetlanaV (30 Июн 2015)

Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> К сожалению, можно предположить, что граница между теми у "кого не произошло еще НЕОБРАТИМЫХ или КРИТИЧЕСКОЙ СУММЫ ОБРАТИМЫХ нарушений" и теми, у кого этого нет не очень зримая.



грамотные спецы видят влет) порой визуально - а уж если пощупаююююют). Так что не придется жить в условиях неопределенности....

Проблема в наличии этих грамотных в спорт. залах.


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (30 Июн 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Так что не придется жить в условиях неопределенности....



Мне кажется есть смысл еще раз подчеркнуть. 70% людей, у которых боли в спине, и которые ходят/не ходят в спортивный зал или к врачу не имеют точно установленного источника боли. 70% - это очень много. По правилам математической статистики, и Вы, и я, как люди с проблемами в спине, с 70% вероятностью попадаем в эту группу людей. Большинство людей с болями в спине живет в таких условиях - условиях неопределенности. Не на основании ли такой удручающей статистики, доктор Лукьянов бьет в колокола, а уважаемые пользователи форума лишь в отдаленных мечтах хотят жить долго и счастливо, а кое-кто даже человеческие органы регенирировать требует.


----------



## SvetlanaV (30 Июн 2015)

Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Мне кажется есть смысл еще раз подчеркнуть.



и я повторю собственную мысль. Грамотные специалисты *есть. *И мы даже знаем их практически поименно. Если человек не понимает, что для решения его проблемы и аннулирования состояния неопределенности все ж таки придется посетить грамотного специалиста - это чья проблема?

А доктора Лукьянова как я понимаю удручает увлеченность лечения по МРТ - и именно грыжевой природой болью, количеством страдающих и неграмотных "специалистов" от медицины. Я сделала такой вывод. Если не права - доктор Лукьянов поправит.


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (30 Июн 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Грамотные специалисты *есть*


И можно сказать с большой долей уверенности, визит к ним принесет нам пользу. На этом предлагаю завершить наш небольшой диспут о том, как мы живем и кто нам помощник.


----------



## Михаил Р. (30 Июн 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно. Вспомните чем занимался Петр I, кроме перестройки и обрезания бород.
> Старость, это и есть-остеохондроз, остеоартроз, кариез, седые волосы, морщины на лице и в прочих местах. Про прочие невозможности писать не буду.
> Кстати, старость наступала тогда гораааадо раньше.
> Если уж задаваться вопросом, то о то как эта старость выглядела!
> ...



Если вы называете старостью приобретенные болезни, то я не знаю в чём я смогу с вами согласиться..доктор. И я также никогда не назову лекарством эту мерзость в таблетках, ампулах, порошках и прочих видах. Сколько уже на кладбищах лежат от "лекарств"... 

Не годитесь Вы в шаманы, готов отдать рыбу, которую сейчас ем, на растерзание.


----------



## SvetlanaV (30 Июн 2015)

*Михаил Р.*, Вы излишне горячитесь - от оспы, тифа, сифилиса, коклюша и многого многого другого человечество не вымирает....  А без лекарств бы вымирало.

опорно-двигательным аппаратом ничего не начинается и ничего не заканчивается.

ИМХО - остеохондроз - как и диабет - это болезни образа жизни. Меняем образ жизни - уходят и болячки) - до определенного уровня конечно - как уже успели покалечиться.


----------



## Михаил Р. (30 Июн 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Мне тоже ужасно обидно. Так хочется жить лет 300! Абсолютно с вами согласен. Делать-то что?
> К двум годам жизни ребенка погибает уже примерно половина клеток межпозвонкового диска погибает и это совершенная норма, а не болезнь. НОРМА. Хоть обижайся, хоть нет.
> 
> Бывает у всех
> ...


Да мне то что, что там погибает. Человек должен быть здоров.
Как это нельзя связвыать, если остеопат так и сказала что крестец был повернут относительно диагональной оси. Разновеликости ног не нашла.

Профессия - слесарь-электрик.

Вот именно! Человек - это не механизм - это ОРГАНИЗМ. Совершенно глупо сравнивать его с автомобилем, что типа там у него изнашивается. В человеке всё продумано, но мы посвоему тщеславию полагаем, что можем создать препарат, отрезать ненужное, приделать дополнительное, поставить человека как угодно и использовать для достижения своих мелочных целей. Человек себя так и не изучил и не изучит. Но он должен подчиняться законам природы, иначе не выживет.

Не всех своих прадедов и прабабок знаю. А чего вы всю россию под чукчей каких-то записываете? Это на севере уловия не соответствуют условиям эксплуатации организма - поэтому он и портится. А так человек расчитан на срок службы даже больше чем мы сейчас живем


Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Важное замечание, спасибо.  Возражений нет.
> 
> Добавлю, что мое утверждение о возможном преимуществе ЛФК перед другими консервативными методами лечения, базируется на работе австралийских ученых Angela Searle, Martin Spink, Alan Ho и Vivienne Chuter (2015), Exercise interventions for the treatment of chronic low back pain: A systematic review and meta-analysis of randomised controlled trials.
> 
> ...


Но ведь это же смешно? Нет? Если я вылечил болячку упражнениями - то она и не болела, а если у меня уже наступили НЕОБРАТИМЫЕ РАЗРУШЕНИЯ и мне поставили деревянный протез - ну какое тут может быть лечение?



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Лечение - мероприятия медицинского характера, направленные на достижение компенсации нарушенных/утраченных функций организма.


Ну всё понятно тогда. С такими тезисами поговорить ни о чем, видимо не получится, да и желание сразу отпадает.


Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Мне кажется есть смысл еще раз подчеркнуть. 70% людей, у которых боли в спине, и которые ходят/не ходят в спортивный зал или к врачу не имеют точно установленного источника боли. 70% - это очень много. По правилам математической статистики, и Вы, и я, как люди с проблемами в спине, с 70% вероятностью попадаем в эту группу людей. Большинство людей с болями в спине живет в таких условиях - условиях неопределенности. Не на основании ли такой удручающей статистики, доктор Лукьянов бьет в колокола, а уважаемые пользователи форума лишь в отдаленных мечтах хотят жить долго и счастливо, а кое-кто даже человеческие органы регенирировать требует.


Вы считаете, что процент определения источника боли в больницах - выше? Есть такой анекдот "Лечили от желтухи, а оказался - китаец". Вот потому и приходится ходить по сотням разных врачей, альтернативных специалистов и знахарей, самому напрашиваться на анализы и прочее. А не сразу в омут с головой. Вас могут посадить на инвалидное кресло (а то и на кладбище) как в спортзале, так и на кушетке.


SvetlanaV написал(а):


> *Михаил Р.*, Вы излишне горячитесь - от оспы, тифа, сифилиса, коклюша и многого многого другого человечество не вымирает....  А без лекарств бы вымирало.
> 
> опорно-двигательным аппаратом ничего не начинается и ничего не заканчивается.
> 
> ИМХО - остеохондроз - как и диабет - это болезни образа жизни. Меняем образ жизни - уходят и болячки) - до определенного уровня конечно - как уже успели покалечиться.


Человечество вымрет от своей самонадеянности. А самую лучшую защиту от болезней, которую оно придумало - это профилактика. Любые вспышки инфекций уничтожались именно санитарией. А те, кто болел - перебаливали сами. Лишь ничтожно малый процент именно источника болезни был уничтожен препаратами. Основные их действия - это облегчение симптомов. И у меня язык не поворачивается называть это лекарством. Лекарство ты выпиваешь и - бац! всё прошло, как рукой сняло. А как назвать, если выпиваешь таблетку от боли - у тебя отнимается нога, выпиваешь таблетку от онемения - болит желудок, выпиваешь таблетку от желудка - болит печень, выпиваешь таблетку от печени - болит мозг..? Может сразу выпивать таблетку от всего тела?
А как мне не горячиться, если на меня неожиданно сваливаются проблемы, которых я не заслужил, и когда я иду к тем, кто считается специалистами по этим проблемам, изучаемым столетиями, то от меня там просто отмахиваются и говорят, что это нормально и лечение - это давание больному человеку КОСТЫЛЕЙ. Очки, корсет, обезбаливание, ортопедические стельки, протезы, водители сердечного ритма, ингаляторы, вставные зубы, слуховые аппараты и пр. пр. Ну тоесть столетиями изучался только один вопрос.. 
Как сделать, чтобы от болезни не останавливался производственный процесс? Чтобы люди продолжали работать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> ......
> Как сделать, чтобы от болезни не останавливался производственный процесс? Чтобы люди продолжали работать.


А по каким принципам, вы оцениваете свою полезность?


----------



## Михаил Р. (1 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А по каким принципам, вы оцениваете свою полезность?


что-то я не понял вопроса.


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (1 Июл 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Но ведь это же смешно? Нет? Если я вылечил болячку упражнениями - то она и не болела, а если у меня уже наступили НЕОБРАТИМЫЕ РАЗРУШЕНИЯ и мне поставили деревянный протез - ну какое тут может быть лечение?



Не придирайтесь к формулировкам.  Речь идет о том, что на определенном этапе заболевания физические упражнения могут уже не приносить ожидаемый эффект. Все это до банальности очевидно, и не смотря на мою приверженность доказательной медицине, цифр здесь приводить не буду (да и не могу, если честно).  

И вот, что еще.  Нелишним будет серьезно отнестись к предупреждениям доктора Овчаренко (не прозевать момент тех самых необратимых разрушений) и примеру пользователя SvetlanaV (отрицательный опыт применения физкультуры при лечении заболевания спины). Визит к профильным специалистам (врачам неврологам, мануальным терапевтам, врачам спортивной медицины и т.д.) Вам в помощь.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (1 Июл 2015)

Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Или по-другому скажем, из тех кто с болями в спине, 70% люди с неустановленными точно анатомическими источниками боли. Приходится всем, и врачам, и пациентам, жить и работать в условиях неопределенности.


Про 70% это перегиб. Но разобраться часто бывает сложно, т.к. источников боли насчитано от 7 до 10 и все дают совершенно одинаковую картину. Поэтому я лично берусь лечить еще точно не зная что именно болит, параллельно проводя диагностику, и как правило (в 99%) к концу первой недели наблюдения источник боли становится совершенно очевидным. И так поступают многие врачи - это правильная тактика. 



SvetlanaV написал(а):


> А доктора Лукьянова как я понимаю удручает увлеченность лечения по МРТ - и именно грыжевой природой болью,


К сожалению, при внимательном ознакомлении с трудом доктора Лукьянова, его теорию следует признать неудовлетворительной. Он так и не привел убедительных научных данных в пользу отсутствия клинической значимости у грыж МПД. В то время как ее значимость в клинике поясничных и иррадиирующих болей обосновывается тысячами научных работ. Так что при всем уважении, это отрицание роли грыжи в болях в спине ложно.


----------



## SvetlanaV (1 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Он так и не привел


Доктор - присутствие/отсутствие доказательств - это вопросы научных кругов. Наш вопрос - есть результат/нет результата. Так вот у Доктора Лукьянова - судя по отзывам клиентов, побывавших у него результат есть.

Да и судя по собственным результатам - грыжи остались такими же - на них можно полюбоваться на МРТ (ну кроме секвестированной)) - вот только мои функциональные возможности нормализованы и ограничения очень многие сняты. Не говоря о болях во всяких разных местах - спина, руки, тазобедренные, плечи.... туннелька...Поэтому я очень сильно сомневаюсь в том, что в моих основных проблемах были виноваты именно грыжи - и я ОЧЕНЬ сильно сомневаюсь в том, что подобный результат я могла бы достичь банальным отрезанием грыж (да хоть всех) или уничтожением их любым другим способом (более того - я уверена в этом) - не претендуя на научный подход - просто факт - и таких как я не одна сотня)


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (1 Июл 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Да и судя по собственным результатам - грыжи остались такими же


А не кажется ли вам, что хороший результат сопровождаемый уменьшением грыжи, лучше чем хороший результат без изменения грыжи? 
Отзывов можно накрутить сколько угодно, а вот изменить фундаментальную проблему несколько сложнее.


----------



## SvetlanaV (1 Июл 2015)

а посему разумно не  давать надежду обычным людям на то, что отрезав грыжу - либо ее уничтожив - они  избавятся от собственных неприятностей. А к ОГРОМНОМУ сожалению именно такой подход присутствует в мире остеохондроза.  А это неправда. Вот и возникают вопросы, что после операции через 2-3 года все обратно возвращается, а достаточно часто гораздо быстрее....


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А не кажется ли вам, что хороший результат сопровождаемый уменьшением грыжи, лучше чем хороший результат без изменения грыжи?


лично я - не знаю. Сравнивать не с чем.... а поэтому думаю разумно оставить все так как есть. Долгосрочные перспективы влияния УВТ на организм - есть прогнозы? Настолько ли все так безобидно как кажется сегодня?)

Я предпочитаю физическое воздействие на организм любому другому) а дальше он справляется сам)


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> а вот изменить фундаментальную проблему несколько сложнее.



есть такая вещь - банальный недостаток знаний.... Землю когда-то считали плоской. И в том, что там были три кита при основании - непререкаемым фактом - не так ли?)

Леонид Михайлович - ну не болят грыжи!) ну вот есть они и не болят и спина не болит - хоть и сижу немеряно и в общем ни в чем себе не отказываю - в том числе чемодан в 20 кг. потаскать.... оспорить сей факт право очень сложно)


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (1 Июл 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> есть такая вещь - банальный недостаток знаний.... Землю когда-то считали плоской. И в том, что там были три кита при основании - непререкаемым фактом - не так ли?)
> 
> Леонид Михайлович - ну не болят грыжи!) ну вот есть они и не болят и спина не болит - хоть и сижу немеряно и в общем ни в чем себе не отказываю - в том числе чемодан в 20 кг. потаскать.... оспорить сей факт право очень сложно)


И никогда, никогда не болела спина? Это ваш персональный, частный случай. Но позвольте, что же вы тогда делали у Лукьянова? И что вы вообще делаете здесь, на форуме для людей с больным позвоночником? Наверное, вы все же лукавите, не так ли? 

А если по делу, то грыжи болят. Но не сами, боль является их прямым следствием. Во первых болят в момент разрыва фиброзного кольца - острый прострел. Во-вторых из-за них возникает воспаление и отек во всем ПДС. В третьих, отек, механическое ущемление, воспаление приводят к возникновению корешкового синдрома. 

Если вы никогда не испытывали болей в спине, значит ваши грыжи образовывались очень медленно и организм успевал адаптироваться к меняющимся условиям. Но это же не так, правда? У вас болела спина, Лукьянов вас вылечил, грыжи остались. Что тут странного? Он лечил последствия грыжевого процесса, работал с мышцами (что очень важно), а сами грыжи в это время самостоятельно "притирались" в своих местах. Теперь они достигли баланса и не могут причинять неприятностей. Поэтому, на данном этапе, они вас не беспокоят. И мы тут все рады за вас. Но давайте попробуем себе только вообразить что произойдет, если под влиянием какой-то механической перегрузки, поджившее фиброзное кольцо МПД разорвется? Опять все по новой! Воспаление, отек, ущемление.


----------



## doc (1 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> при внимательном ознакомлении с трудом доктора Лукьянова


К сожалению _некоторые_ люди, прочитавшие мою книгу, так ничего и не поняли в ней. Я с _такими_ врачами многократно сталкивался. Исходя из практического опыта общения _с ними_ я написал в заключительной части книги о деструктивном меме, поражающем мозг. Именно это обстоятельство мешает таким гражданам воспринимать во всей полноте объективную реальность, и спорить с ними бесполезно. Мне многие советовали не публиковаться, чтобы другие врачи не воспользовались моими идеями. Как оказалось, напрасно предостерегали.


----------



## SvetlanaV (1 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И никогда, никогда не болела спина? Это ваш персональный, частный случай.



Доктор - спина перестала болеть) а грыжи не исчезли. Моя логика тупая - если не исчезла причина (грыжи) то болеть перестать в принципе не должно... раз перестало болеть - то грыжи были совсем не при чем - причина ж никуда не делась не так ли? Ну притиранием можно объяснять все что угодно - и столь же фактически недоказуемо, как и все остальное) Насчет разрыва - выброса инородного вещества - резкий спазм - боль - согласна! Это само проходит за 3 недели в среднем - и трогать ничего не надо и  лекарство пить в общем бесмысленно - ну если только боль уменьшить.  НО предлагают резать и удалять - не резко новенько возникшую - а именно старенькую уже "притершуюся"... Но и разрыв - это уже следствие.... Следствие чего - вот тут уже показания расходятся.

ЗЫ - кстати к Доктору Лукьянову я не имею отношения - я работаю с другим специалистом. Там идея -  биомеханика, симметрия, нормализация....

Кстати если кто следит - Комиссарова Мария опубликовала очень интересные снимки МРТ - год спустя....

насчет сдавливания оболочки, сокращения диаметра канала, неудачного разрыва так, что совсем корешок прижало и не удалось быстро его освободить физическим воздействием и еще некоторых причинах, когда времени на работу просто нет - никто спорить в здравом уме не будет... Но это очень маленький процент "везунчиков". Речь идет о так называемых "плановых" показаниях и по боли......

В общем ИМХО *слишком* много внимания уделяется МРТ и *слишком* много списывают на грыжу.... Проблема в том, что пациентам это вбивается в голову - а отсюда сплошные разочарования и непонимание.

и получаем - первая операция мааленькая - удаляют кусочек планово - ничего не меняется в жизни - рецидив - уже конструкция ставится - опять ничего не меняется - ну и летят все остальные отделы..... грудной, шейный.... стандартная картинка не так ли?


----------



## Михаил Р. (1 Июл 2015)

Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Не придирайтесь к формулировкам.  Речь идет о том, что на определенном этапе заболевания физические упражнения могут уже не приносить ожидаемый эффект. Все это до банальности очевидно, и не смотря на мою приверженность доказательной медицине, цифр здесь приводить не буду (да и не могу, если честно).
> 
> И вот, что еще.  Нелишним будет серьезно отнестись к предупреждениям доктора Овчаренко (не прозевать момент тех самых необратимых разрушений) и примеру пользователя SvetlanaV (отрицательный опыт применения физкультуры при лечении заболевания спины). Визит к профильным специалистам (врачам неврологам, мануальным терапевтам, врачам спортивной медицины и т.д.) Вам в помощь.


я по ним и хожу. Уриноретапия меня не интересует


SvetlanaV написал(а):


> сть такая вещь - банальный недостаток знаний.... Землю когда-то считали плоской. И в том, что там были три кита при основании - непререкаемым фактом - не так ли?)


Светлана, её и сейчас многие считают плоской. Зазубрив как следует из учебников фундаментальные формулы авторитетнейших авторитетов. Однако, в настоящей науке открытия делаются прежде всего, имея Мечту - на первом месте, критический подход ко всему фундаментальному и авторитетному - на втором месте, фундаментальные формулы и предыдущий опыт других - на третем.


----------



## SvetlanaV (1 Июл 2015)

*Михаил Р.*, Вы слишком горячитесь) теория конечно штука очень важная, а наука это теория - но нас я думаю больше интересует практика. А грамотные практики - есть! Ищите. И да они даром не работают) впрочем и мы - как профессионалы в своём деле даром не работаем)
Новое тело Вам не дадут - это 100%. Учитесь работать с этим. Свои мозги тоже включать стоит хотя бы иногда)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июл 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> что-то я не понял вопроса.


На Ваше замечание:
Ну-то есть столетиями изучался только один вопрос.. 
Как сделать, чтобы от болезни не останавливался производственный процесс? Чтобы люди продолжали работать.


Возникает законный вопрос. 
А по каким принципам, вы оцениваете свою полезность?
У вас есть другие предложения?


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (2 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Про 70% это перегиб.



Допускаю лукавость приведенной статистики.  Научные работы, где бы исследовалась доля неспецифических болей в спине, мне не встречались. 

Тем не менее, подобные цифры часто приводятся в различных публикациях. Например, В.И. Шмырев, С.М. Крыжановский (2010) в «Лечение острой боли в спине» адресует к ChouRoger, QaseemA., SnowV. (2008) Diagnosis and Treatment of Low Back Pain:  A Joint Clinical Practice Guide line from the American College of Physicians and the American Pain Society и Deyo R.A., Weinstain J. N (2001) Low Back pain, упоминая о 70% неспецифических болей в спине в общем числе клинических случаев.

Более того, в статье австралийских ученых, о которой я ранее упоминал в данной теме, 70% взрослых уже рассматриваются в контексте тех, кто в целом подвержен поясничным болям (ссылка на первоисточник Duthey B., Priority Medicines for Europe and the World,2013). А уже из них, 85% заболеваний классифицируются как неспецифические боли с неустановленном источником боли (ссылка на первоисточник Deyo R and Phillips W., Low Back Pain: A Primary Care Challenge, 1996).

Мой посыл с цифрами к тому, что ожидания пациентов с проблемами в спине получить быстрое и эффективное лечение могут быть необоснованно оптимистичны, так как не находят научной поддержки. Трудности возникают уже на этапе диагностики заболевания.  Трансформация неспецифических болей (например, уточнение диагноза в процессе лечения, доктор Овчаренко), влияние других факторов (например, лечение у специалистов с лучшими показателями эффективности, пользователь SvetlanaV) на ход событий – это уже история о том, как решать обозначенную проблему.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (2 Июл 2015)

doc написал(а):


> К сожалению _некоторые_ люди, прочитавшие мою книгу, так ничего и не поняли в ней.


Как уверяют нас литературные критики, непонимание публики - проблема автора.
Я понял, что вы отрицаете возможность грыжи вызывать боль в спине. Я с этим не согласен.
Я понял, что вы предлагает мышцы, как основной источник боли. Я с этим согласен отчасти. Среди 10 источников боли, описанных другими авторами, миофасциальная боль находится в первой тройке, наряду с грыжами МПД и артрозом.
Если я упустил еще какую-то важную мысль, то видимо она подана не достаточно корректно. В монографиях, положения выносимые на обсуждение принято размещать в вводной части, тогда бы нам были понятны ваши мысли.


SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Моя логика тупая - если не исчезла причина (грыжи) то болеть перестать в принципе не должно...


Это логика плохо выученного механика: Раз в моторе перестало стучать, то и мотор ни при чем. 
Человек устроен несколько сложнее. Постарайтесь понять простую мысль (она вам понадобится, чтобы спрогнозировать свое ближайшее будущее): Грыжа - пусковой механизм (он не единственный, но очень значимый), запускающий целый каскад защитно-приспособительных и патологических реакций организма. Она болит не сама по себе, а провоцирует боли других структур: мышц, фасций, нервов и т.д. Отсутствие боли  при наличие грыжи не говорит ровным счетом ни о чем. Грыжа МПД есть и останется патологией, которой в норме быть не должно. При возникновении неблагоприятных условий она себя обязательно проявит, как курок заряженного пистолета. На моем сайте (в подписи), на форуме описан случай наблюдения грыжи МПД в течение 13 лет. Периоды ремиссии бывали и в 2 года, но потом неизбежно происходили обострения. Так что ваше теперешнее хорошее самочувствие (желаю вам искренне продолжительного здоровья) - это всего лишь ремиссия между обострениями. 
   А из сказанного надо сделать очень простой вывод: нужно соблюдать осанку, делать ЛФК и быть осторожной при поднятии тяжести. 
З.Ы. Выложите снимки ваших грыж.



Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Научные работы, где бы исследовалась доля неспецифических болей в спине, мне не встречались.


И мне, представьте тоже. Подозреваю, что это средне потолочные данные.


Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Трудности возникают уже на этапе диагностики заболевания.


Я не веду специальной статистики по этой теме, но все же на вскидку, порядка 90% пациентов получают точный диагноз к концу первой недели. Необоснованный оптимизм больных может быть достаточно быстро развеян, если получить твердые данные. Примите во внимание полифакторные болевые синдромы, перекрывающие одни и те же болевые поля. Например ТП в выпрямителях поясницы сплошь и рядом сопровождаются спондилоартрозом, да еще и подкрепляются грыжей МПД. Но мануальный терапевт, начиная работать с мышцами, улучшает положение  суставов, а разблокируя суставы, улучшает положение мышц, расслабление которых улучшает состояние МПД. Все взаимосвязанно.
З.Ы. Указанных вами статей на NCBI я не смог найти, если не трудно, киньте прямые ссылки мне в ЛС.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (2 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И мне, представьте тоже. Подозреваю, что это средне потолочные данные.
> 
> Я не веду специальной статистики по этой теме, но все же на вскидку, порядка 90% пациентов получают точный диагноз к концу первой недели.


Ну есть доктора, которые 100% пациентов ставят точный диагноз. Вот только что под точным диагнозом понимать? Полностью верифицированный надежный повторяемый диагноз поставить можно лишь в небольшом проценте случаев. Цифра 70% или 85% - среднепотолочная (мне ближе 85%), но что не вызывает сомнений - это большая часть болей. Есть огромное количество бессимптомных грыж (примерно у каждого четвертого взрослого человека есть грыжа), поэтому нет никакой пользы в том, чтобы ее случайно выявить.
Лично я склонен считать, что подавляющее число случаев болей в спине носят мышечный характер. И  диагноз в такой ситуации будет очень субъективным, основанным прежде всего на пальпации (с очень низкой повторяемостью, трудностью определения конкретной мышцы) и без четкого подтверждения. Сколько не искал - надежных исследований не нашел, скорее всего именно по той причине, что чувствительность и специфичность пальпации очень низка. Большинство публикаций о болях в спине вообще игнорируют мышечные боли и сводятся к основным органическим поражениям позвоночника - дисковые, суставные боли, радикулопатии. Вот таких диагнозов можно поставить у 15% пациентов.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (2 Июл 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Вот только что под точным диагнозом понимать?


Так можно ковыряться в терминах до бесконечности. Лично я имею ввиду диагноз, позволяющий провести лечебные мероприятия, чтобы добиться у больного стойкой компенсации или ремиссии.


доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> подавляющее число случаев болей в спине носят мышечный характер.


Так и есть. НО, мышца-то болит непроста! У нее есть триггер. А это не обязательно мышечный триггер. Грыжа, спондилоартроз, фасциит, тендинит, тендопатия, дислокация, листезы, подкожный триггер и еще бог знает сколько всяких состояний могут выступить в роли триггера.
Да и потом, "Люмбоалгия", "Люмбоисшиалгия", "Люмбаго" - разве не точные диагнозы? Вполне себе. И "Поясничный остеохондроз" тоже годиться. Но далее все же для приличия надо было бы расшифровать: Грыжа МПД; Сподндилоартроз; или  "Идеопатический миофасциальный синдром на фоне хронического нарушения осанки".

Есть такая штука: формирование диагноза от общего понятия к частному. Еще Попелянский, Карлов и Веселовский об этом говорили. Т.е полый диагноз должен звучать как-то так:

Поясничный остеохондроз. Гиперлордоз. Правосторонний анталгический сколиоз.
Левосторонняя люмбоисшиалгия.
Сакроилиит слева. Двухсторонний МФС (указываем мышцы или их группы).
Грыжа МПД клинически не значимых (значимых) размеров.
Невропатия седалищного нерва неясной (ясной - указать) этиологии.

Что вам мешает ставить такой диагноз в истории болезни? Лично мне - лень. Поэтому я пишу поясничный остеохондроз, будь он не ладен - этого для контролирующих организаций вполне хватает, а остальное держу в голове. В общем по Пирогову - не болезнь лечим, а больного.


----------



## Михаил Р. (2 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На Ваше замечание:
> Ну-то есть столетиями изучался только один вопрос..
> Как сделать, чтобы от болезни не останавливался производственный процесс? Чтобы люди продолжали работать.
> 
> ...



Всё равно не понимаю. Какая связь между тем, что я сказал о положении дел в Мире и Вашим сомнением в полезности моей?

Солашусь, извините за прямоту, с доктором. БОль - это всего лишь симптом. У вас может болеть сердце, а на поверку оказаться не сердце, а межреберная невралгия. Может болеть глаз, а на самом деле - зуб. С точки зрения логики электрика, боль это воздействие на болевой рецептор\нерв. А где они могут быть? Да много где. И простым тыканием пальцем "вот тут у меня болит" дело не разгрести. А под постановкой диагноза можно было бы понимать выявление заболеваний там, куда косвенно указывают симптомы. Самым лучшим диагнозом, действительно, такой, при котором лечение даст положительный и окочательный отклик организма именно в проблемном месте.

Кстати, Уильям Бейтс в своей книге описывал жалобы его некоторых клиентов на боли в шее, голове. Причиной же оказывалось зрительное и психическое напряжение при чтении или других зрительных нагрузках. После снятия напряжений пациенты могли спокойно выполнять зрительную работу, спазмы мышцы уходили и боли, как следствие


----------



## doc (2 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Как уверяют нас литературные критики, непонимание публики - проблема автора.


Не слишком ли самонадеянно выдвигать своё индивидуальное мнение в качестве общей позиции всей публики?
Вы продолжаете меня удивлять.
У меня, как автора, есть отзывы на книгу от многих других читателей. Кстати говоря, больше никто не высказывался от имени всей читательской аудитории. Каждый говорил исключительно за себя. И больше ни один человек не писал мне о своём непонимании текста. Ваш случай, получается, самый нетипичный. Более того, все остальные люди, прочитавшие книгу, и медики, и обычные граждане, выражали мне солидарность и поддержку.
Так что, как говорила моя бабушка, не надо валить с больной головы на здоровую.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Я понял, что вы отрицаете возможность грыжи вызывать боль в спине. Я с этим не согласен.


Ваше мнение лично меня не интересует. Абсолютно. Доказательная база жидковата.
Мнения, основанные на вере, меня в принципе не интересуют. Или за последние месяцы появились реальные доказательства?
Вместо пустых препирательств попробуйте ещё раз перечитать мою книгу. Там на этот предмет всё изложено достаточно подробно и доходчиво. Только лупу протрите, пожалуйста.


----------



## SvetlanaV (2 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Грыжа - пусковой механизм



Леонид Михайлович - я в курсе официально повсеместно-принятого взгляда на значение грыжи. Извините - но для меня он не убедителен. По одной простой причине. Специалисты, которые его не придерживаются дают в своей работе более качественный результат с субъективной точки зрения - самочувствия. Я была и у тех и у этих) могу сравнивать.и я всегда выбираю лучших из лучших - на этот счёт можно не сомневаться - все профессионалы. Насчёт снимков - могу предоставить поясничный 2012,2013  - больше не делала. В силу специфики того, чем я занимаюсь есть и рентген шейного с ФРИ. С официально принятой точки зрения я мучалась с 2009 года) с постоянными обострениями и ухудшениями МРТ. С 2012 занимаюсь реабилитацией - без обострений) Да кстати пусть будет называться ремиссией) в течении 10 лет. Я согласна)

Зы снимки - только после отпуска. В конце июля. Все со мной будет замечательно - основания для дальнейшего обрушения ОДА на сегодняшний день - остановлены. На грыжи посмотрю года через два.

Кто был первым курица или яйцо - это вопрос вечный. Невозможно доказать ни одну точку зрения. НО как я уже говорила - меня лично интересует только результат. А результат говорит сам о себе. Посмотрим сейчас в долгосрочной перспективе. Вы меня тут давеча спрашивали почему я все ещё тут. Если почитать мои темы на других ресурсах) этот вопрос отпадет. Здесь честно отвечу - меня пугает то, как калечит людей официально признанный подход к "лечению" ОДА. И я рада если честно хоть иногда встречаются специалисты, которых это пугает тоже)


----------



## doc (2 Июл 2015)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Лично я склонен считать, что подавляющее число случаев болей в спине носят мышечный характер.


Это так и есть.


доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> И диагноз в такой ситуации будет очень субъективным, основанным прежде всего на пальпации (с очень низкой повторяемостью, трудностью определения конкретной мышцы) и без четкого подтверждения.


Это проистекает от неграмотности врача. Плохое знание анатомии и техники пальпации. С этим в мировой медицине действительно серьёзные проблемы, особенно с тех пор, как появились КТ и МРТ.
А вот уважаемый К.Левит (1997) пишет прямо противоположное - пальпация самый точный метод диагностики. Если, конечно, им владеть как Левит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июл 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> Всё равно не понимаю. Какая связь между тем, что я сказал о положении дел в Мире и Вашим сомнением в полезности моей?
> 
> Солашусь, извините за прямоту, с доктором. БОль - это всего лишь симптом. У вас может болеть сердце, а на поверку оказаться не сердце, а межреберная невралгия. Может болеть глаз, а на самом деле - зуб. С точки зрения логики электрика, боль это воздействие на болевой рецептор\нерв. А где они могут быть? Да много где. И простым тыканием пальцем "вот тут у меня болит" дело не разгрести. А под постановкой диагноза можно было бы понимать выявление заболеваний там, куда косвенно указывают симптомы. Самым лучшим диагнозом, действительно, такой, при котором лечение даст положительный и окочательный отклик организма именно в проблемном месте.
> 
> Кстати, Уильям Бейтс в своей книге описывал жалобы его некоторых клиентов на боли в шее, голове. Причиной же оказывалось зрительное и психическое напряжение при чтении или других зрительных нагрузках. После снятия напряжений пациенты могли спокойно выполнять зрительную работу, спазмы мышцы уходили и боли, как следствие


Электрик, тыкая пальцем в больное место, конечно не думает о причинах боли, а думает что принять, чтобы она прошла.
Именно в это и отличие врача от электрика в медицине.
Кстати, врачи в электричестве понимаю не больше.

Вопрос не в Вашей полезности, а в Вашем взгляде на проблему.
Например, я считаю, что работоспособность, является главным мерилом состояния здоровья!
Есть тут свои "подводные камни", но в целом, это так.
А как вы считаете?


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (3 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Указанных вами статей на NCBI я не смог найти



Конкретную литературу иногда эффективнее искать на https://scholar.google.com/. Больше шансов найти работы в свободном доступе.  Помимо платных баз данных и электронных журналов, авторы зачастую размещают свои труды на сайтах своих университетов, организаций и т.д. И Google Академия, по моему наблюдению, хорошо "шерстит" все эти ресурсы.



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> киньте прямые ссылки мне в ЛС


Ок.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Июл 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Ваше мнение лично меня не интересует. Абсолютно. Доказательная база жидковата.


 *doc*, Ваш раздраженный тон, выдает слабость вашей позиции. 
С чего это вы взяли, что мне непонятен текст? Текст прост и понятен. Мне не понятны ваши обоснования в отрицание грыжевой теории. Вернее я их не обнаруживаю вовсе. Где научные данные? Сколько больных вы наблюдали? Какие клинические эксперименты были вами проведены в доказательство вашей правоты? Статистика этих экспериментов в соответствии с требованиями доказательной медицины. Были ли проведены секции или интрооперационные исследования? Сколько научных публикаций по теме?...
Да, да! Вот такая скукотища. Рутина научного исследования. А как вы хотели?  Не обнаружив всего этого в вашей "монографии" все, абсолютно все аргументы - это просто беседа вольного человека на вольную тему - не более. 
Дело в том, что на практическом уровне, я никоим образом не сомневаюсь в роли мышечного фактора в развитии поясничной боли, более того являюсь горячим поклонником работы Тревелл и Саймонс. Я 18 лет успешно лечил людей руками и получал вполне терпимые результаты. Но, у меня никогда даже мысли не возникало сомневаться в роли грыжевого процесса в развитии болевого синдрома. 


doc написал(а):


> Мнения, основанные на вере, меня в принципе не интересуют. Или за последние месяцы появились реальные доказательства?


О какой вере вы говорите? Статей подтверждающих причастность грыж к боли тысячи. Есть даже на русском, пролистайте любой нейрохирургический журнал. Какие вам от меня нужны доказательства? Я должен вам делать литературный поиск? 
В разделе, где я высказал ряд критических замечаний по вашей работе, разобрав ее по главам, я неоднократно указывал на конкретных примерах, некорректность вашего цитирования авторов, высказывающихся в вашу пользу. И кстати, вы ни разу так и не возразили по делу. Но почему же мы ни разу не встречаем вашу критику статей, говорящих в пользу грыжевой теории? Для вас именитые ученые не авторитет? 
А ведь вы спорите не со мной, я как раз больше на вашей стороне, чем на их. Но разве вы своей работой сможете переубедить хоть одного, хотя бы районного нейрохирурга? О серьезных исследователях я уже просто молчу. Дайте им науку и они вам поверят!

Подытожу. Создав слабую в научном плане работу, не имеющую веских научных доказательств, основанную лишь на личных ощущениях в обоснование которых положены вырванные из контекстов цитаты других авторов, вы в очередной раз выставили все наше дело "Мануальная терапия" на посмешище. Любой нейрохируг, патологоанатом, диагност, невропатолог теперь смогут тыкать мне в лицо вашей брошюрой, указывая на смехотворность доказательств. До вас уже были деятели типа Дикуля или Бубновского, вполне успешно справившиеся с делом перевода специальности из научно-обоснованной, в некий разряд схолостического, медициноподобного костоправления. Поздравляю! Вы внесли свой очередной вклад в дело разрушения специальности. Мы и так уже во врачебном сообществе считаемся чуть ли не сектантами, а дальше будет еще хуже...


SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Зы снимки - только после отпуска.


ОК. Подождем для предметного разговора. Не забудьте кинуть ссылку.


----------



## SvetlanaV (3 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Подождем для предметного разговора. Не забудьте кинуть ссылку.


Леонид Михайлович Вы меня заинтриговали.... а предметный разговор о чем? ссылку не забуду) даже тему здесь заведу для этого случая - мне стало любопытно. банально сейчас некогда разбираться как с дисков сюда постить - завтра на Алтай в горы улетаю)


----------



## Гарри (3 Июл 2015)

Господа эскулапы. Проблема максимально точной диагностики ИСТОЧНИКОВ боли в спине (и не только) близка к решению.
Решат эту проблему не медики, а физики, биофизики, биохимики, генные инженеры.
Здесь небольшой проспектик фирмы Siemens. Обратите внимание, проспект посвящен томографу мощностью 7,0 Тл, который уже воспринимается как нечто обыкновенное (посредственное). Если внимательно полистаете проспект, увидите картинку стран мира с введенными в строй томографами. Там фигурируют томографы мощностью 9,0, 10,0., 11,7 Тл. Это чудовищная мощность. И дело не в идеальной визуализации. Дело в том, что такие машины способны регистрировать активность нейронов, спектры излучений белковых и жировых фракций. При таких раскладах при сравнении результатов исследования с нормой (а такие работы наверняка ведутся), вольно-невольно определятся очаги патологии и отраженные боли. Как говорится, против лома нет приема. Врачу лишь останется принять решение как работать с фактическими источниками боли.
Проблема точной диагностики болей близиться к разрешению.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Июл 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Проблема точной диагностики болей близиться к разрешению.


О! И для меня клоп коньяком пахнет. Я тоже оптимист. От только боюсь жизнь нас не скоро порадует, тут, в глубинке и 1.5 МТ счастье... У нас про позитрон-эмиссионную томографию многие специалисты даже не слыхали, а вы про 10 Тл
За ссылочку спасибо, классный проспектик.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Июл 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Не слишком ли самонадеянно выдвигать своё индивидуальное мнение в качестве общей позиции всей публики?
> Вы продолжаете меня удивлять.
> У меня, как автора, есть отзывы на книгу от многих других читателей. Кстати говоря, больше никто не высказывался от имени всей читательской аудитории. Каждый говорил исключительно за себя. И больше ни один человек не писал мне о своём непонимании текста. Ваш случай, получается, самый нетипичный. Более того, все остальные люди, прочитавшие книгу, и медики, и обычные граждане, выражали мне солидарность и поддержку.
> Так что, как говорила моя бабушка, не надо валить с больной головы на здоровую.
> ...


Для обывателя,возможно, книга интересная. Особенно для любителей фантастики. А вот доказательная база как  таковая отсутствует. Зато самолюбования и самовосхищения  предостаточно.


----------



## doc (3 Июл 2015)

Граждане Овчаренко и Воротынцев мою книгу не покупали. Во всяком случае, легально. Следовательно, в клубе любителей халявы появились новые члены. Уже можно начинать перепись нарушителей российского закона о защите авторских прав или ещё подождать?
Правда, у меня всё же есть некая надежда на то, что указанные господа являются порядочными и даже законопослушными гражданами. Которые вместо дефицитной медицинской литературы на одном из книжных развалов по ошибке приобрели томик научной фантастики. И, почему-то приписав мне авторство, настойчиво пепелят меня своими инвективами. Ну, ошиблись люди, с кем не бывает. Тем более, что и точки-то в заголовке не было. Тут любой может промахнуться и купить совсем не то, что давно искал. Но вот куда при этом смотрит общество защиты жив..., то есть, виноват, прав потребителей?
Вариант номер два: может, они с пиратского сайта скачали нелегальную копию моей книги? Тогда я, как автор, чью интеллектуальную собственность нагло тырят, прошу назвать адрес этого пиратского ресурса для его немедленной блокировки.
Возможен и третий вариант, самый неаппетиный.
Давайте представим себе некоего господина с замашками Паниковского, но при этом отнюдь не бедного, который тайком с заднего двора пробрался в ресторан. И вот, мы видим, что пока шеф-повар был занят приготовлением пищи, этот отнюдь не бедствующий гражданин нагло пожирает на кухне чьё-то уже готовое блюдо. Естественно, что этот современный Паниковский за свой ужин ресторану не платит. Никто же не видел, как он ел. А далее начинается самое стрёмное, на мой взгляд. Означенный господин, похожий на Паниковского, начинает печатать в газете цикл пасквилей о том, что местный шеф-повар якобы абсолютно не умеет готовить. Более того, вкус его авторского блюда совсем не похож на привычное его нежному языку фуа-гра. К тому же он заказывал холодец, а ему принесли телятину. Да и вообще, в этом ресторане всё готовят ногами.
Мораль этой нехитрой басни понятна без лишних слов.
В заключение хочу задать риторический в принципе вопрос: господа, за ужин будем платить?
И ещё. Мне кажется, если человек привык питаться в ресторане бесплатно, то ему неразумно при этом клеветать на шеф-повара. А то ведь больше не накормят. Тем более, что на подходе уже новое блюдо, а там, глядишь, ещё одно.
А если не понравилось дармовое угощение, вы хотя бы не палитесь. Просто молча выбросите мясо на помойку. Пока никто не узнал. И кушайте свой холодец.


----------



## Михаил Р. (3 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Электрик, тыкая пальцем в больное место, конечно не думает о причинах боли, а думает что принять, чтобы она прошла.
> Именно в это и отличие врача от электрика в медицине.
> Кстати, врачи в электричестве понимаю не больше.
> 
> ...


 Нуу. Это Вы плохого электрика привели в пример. Такого, который лампочки вкручивает. А электрик по призванию (не я, я выбрал интереснейшее из имеющегося, просто характер такой) - натура любопытствующая и ищущая везде причинно-следственные связи. У нас есть один такой, ему за 60 уже, формулы знает лучше преподавателей в вузе, живой трезвый ум, многое анализирует, размышляет, даже из музыки что попало не слушает. Правда характер иногда бывает не нордическим 
А лично я, почувствовав боль раз, могу и не задуматься. Но ощутив её в десятый раз и сильно, начинаю усиленно думать "ДА что же там такое, и почему всё это началось?" Мне вот всегда нравится такой пример: Вы идете по улице, тра ля ля, и тут неожиданно наступаете на ГВОЗДЬ. Протыкаете, естественно, ногу насквозь. БОльно аж жуть! И тут.. вы выпиваете обезболивающее и идёте дальше как ни в чем не бывало. С гвоздём в ноге. Кто так поступит в здравом уме? А ведь поступают многие. Потому что не видят гвоздя.

Насчет уже именно МЕРИЛА состояния здоровья.. хм.. я бы назвал мерилом - самочувствие, качество жизни и возможность (или способность) выполнять какие-то функции, находящиеся, минимум, в нормальных адекватных пределах, и позволяющие проявлять себя человеку в ТРУДЕ и ТВОРЧЕСТВЕ.

Предвосхищая один из Ваших вопросов, скажу: например я РАБОТАЮ в киоске - продаю пиво, или работаю электриком в помещении. ДЛя работы мне не нужно зрение, нужное машинисту поезда или лётчику. Достаточно плохого зрения с коррекцией или без. НО! Это значит, оно (хорошее зрение) не нужно мне? Никогда не соглашусь. Так же и физическая сила, фигура, тонус, здоровые зубы (или вообще их наличие), музыкальный слух, подвижность корпуса, осанка, ровная перегородка в носу и т.д. и т.п. - этого ничего для выполнения моей работы мне не нужно. И ни за какие деньги я это не отдам, потому что на работу я плевать хотел, а на свою единственную жизнь - нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Граждане Овчаренко и Воротынцев мою книгу не покупали. Во всяком случае, легально. Следовательно, в клубе любителей халявы появились новые члены. Уже можно начинать перепись нарушителей российского закона о защите авторских прав или ещё подождать?
> Правда, у меня всё же есть некая надежда на то, что указанные господа являются порядочными и даже законопослушными гражданами. Которые вместо дефицитной медицинской литературы на одном из книжных развалов по ошибке приобрели томик научной фантастики. И, почему-то приписав мне авторство, настойчиво пепелят меня своими инвективами. Ну, ошиблись люди, с кем не бывает. Тем более, что и точки-то в заголовке не было. Тут любой может промахнуться и купить совсем не то, что давно искал. Но вот куда при этом смотрит общество защиты жив..., то есть, виноват, прав потребителей?
> Вариант номер два: может, они с пиратского сайта скачали нелегальную копию моей книги? Тогда я, как автор, чью интеллектуальную собственность нагло тырят, прошу назвать адрес этого пиратского ресурса для его немедленной блокировки.
> Возможен и третий вариант, самый неаппетиный.
> ...


Я покупал, кстати деньги два раза сняли, я и делился с товарищами.
Злость не подходит врачу.
Доброта и красота, подходит.
Вы сами книгу поставили на продажу, тут на форуме, что же мнение читателей Вас не интересует.


----------



## doc (4 Июл 2015)

Во-первых, деньги с Вас сняли только раз. Мне приходит отчёт за каждый проданный экземпляр с фамилией покупателя и прочими реквизитами.
Во-вторых, книга выставлена на продажу, а не для воровства.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2015)

Михаил Р. написал(а):


> ...Предвосхищая один из Ваших вопросов, скажу: например я РАБОТАЮ в киоске - продаю пиво, или работаю электриком в помещении. ДЛя работы мне не нужно зрение, нужное машинисту поезда или лётчику. Достаточно плохого зрения с коррекцией или без. НО! Это значит, оно (хорошее зрение) не нужно мне? Никогда не соглашусь. Так же и физическая сила, фигура, тонус, здоровые зубы (или вообще их наличие), музыкальный слух, подвижность корпуса, осанка, ровная перегородка в носу и т.д. и т.п. - этого ничего для выполнения моей работы мне не нужно. И ни за какие деньги я это не отдам, потому что на работу я плевать хотел, а на свою единственную жизнь - нет.


А если Война?

Вы сами даете примеры для ответа Вам.
Хорошо иметь зрение и 100% здоровье и не рисковать им будучи летчиком, а торговать пивом в киоске (хотя там риска может и больше), но речь-то идет о Болезни, которая есть у каждого и придет к каждому.
Старость придет к каждому вместе с миопией, остеохондрозом, морщинами и прочим атрибутами.
Вопрос в том, как будет выглядеть эта старость, сколько этих атрибутов, и в какой степени вы наберете по дороге.
Вот это вопрос и это задача которую надо ставить перед собой.
А не искать возможностей не иметь болезней.

Не мельницы виноваты в том, что дует ветер!



doc написал(а):


> Во-первых, деньги с Вас сняли только раз. Мне приходит отчёт за каждый проданный экземпляр с фамилией покупателя и прочими реквизитами.
> Во-вторых, книга выставлена на продажу, а не для воровства.


Сняли два раза и банк разбирался с продающей компанией, это точно поскольку писал жалобу в банк.

Что же, если вы считаете что доктора прочитавшие у меня эту книгу что-то своровали у Вас, зачислите и меня в эту компанию.
Почту за честь сидеть с ними в одной камере.


----------



## doc (4 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сняли два раза и банк разбирался с продающей компанией, это точно поскольку писал жалобу в банк.


То есть Вы-то за свои деньги - горой, и даже жалобы пишете.
А с какой стати я должен дарить свои кровные? Да были бы это остро нуждающиеся граждане, чёрт с ним. А то вполне себе преуспевающие господа.
Но самое главное для меня это моральный аспект этого дела.
Не нравится бесплатное угощение, не ешьте. Плеваться-то зачем?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2015)

Доктор!
Не личит все это, доктору!


----------



## FlyLady (5 Июл 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Так вот у Доктора Лукьянова - судя по отзывам клиентов, побывавших у него результат есть



*SvetlanaV,*
если Вас не затруднит, дайте ссылки, пожалуйста, на эти отзывы (кроме отзывов Larisa, Александр79) или, просто, имена Форумчан. Очень надо!

Сама была в Кисловодске в апреле этого года.
На сегодня по свежим МСКТ имеем:
-усиление (которое сходу отмечают и врачи, видевшие меня после лечения) поясничного лордоза, чего ранее никогда не было;
-задние циркулярные протрузии L3-L4-L5 по 3,5 мм (чаще не было даже снижений высоты  ни на одним (МСКТ, МРТ) из  ранних снимках (н-р, окт.2014г), свежее МРТ будет недели ч/з две.
-а, главное, многократно усилившиеся боли во всей спине  после лечения (подобные были только до операции).

Отзыв мной пока не написан именно из-за противоречивых впечатлений, которые догнали меня уже по возвращению домой. И думаю еще, формулирую, хочется, чтоб без эмоций, но пока они берут верх… потому как сказать, что я расстроена, ничего не сказать ((
*Но обязательно напишу в своей теме*, чтобы желающие могли там высказаться (да и, думаю, еще придется просить помощи у других врачей форума) и дабы не засорять эту тему обсуждением моего случая.
Еще очень надеюсь на погрешность снимков или их описывающего… впрочем мое состояние для меня важнее того, что показывают снимки, а спина с каждым днем оставляет желать лучшего.

Сорри, что не по теме, но увидев, что Вы в очередной раз ссылаетесь и *горячо рекомендуете* (в соседних темах и др. Форумах) врача, у которого не были сами, решила  уточнить *на основании чего?!?*

PS и даже  возможный разумный аргумент, что, мол,  не долечилась - для меня, увы, не аргумент на фоне общих впечатлений. Самой очень хочется ошибиться в своих предположениях, чтобы, как минимум, не съесть саму себя за эту поездку. Иногда думаю, хорошо, что не осталась дольше 2-х недель, иначе бы точно заработала себе гиперлордоз со всеми вытекающими...
PPS А читая сообщения Лукьянова в этой теме (не беру в расчет медицинскую сторону текста), мне очень стыдно за то, что я вообще ездила к этому человеку лечиться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2015)

Разговор не в ту тему пошел.
Разновзглядие врачей на одну проблему, не является основание для вытаскивания всех скелетов из шкафа (как поговорка подходит к форуму!).
Доктор Лукьянов делает свою работу и делает хорошо, как и все мы стараемся.
Если что-то не получилось, то это бывает.
Нагрузки хватает в любой поездке, вот сейчас пациент позвонил, после операции два месяца, после поездки в Ховрино (восстановительный центр) обострение. Ездил не на процедуры, только поговорил с врачами о методах, но три часа туда и три  обратно. Вот и обострение.
Надо принять НПВП, поносить корсет (шире конструкции), может сделать физиотерапию и все пройдет.


----------



## А.Л.И.С.А. (5 Июл 2015)

FlyLady написал(а):


> *SvetlanaV,*
> если Вас не затруднит, дайте ссылки, пожалуйста, на эти отзывы (кроме отзывов Larisa, Александр79) или, просто, имена Форумчан. Очень надо!
> 
> Сама была в Кисловодске в апреле этого года.
> ...


Скажите  , а Вы делали МРТ  перед поездкой к доктору ?

Как то еще не понятно , Вы говорите, что после лечения Вам хуже и хуже , а теме 10 июня такое : 
"Леонид, всё хорошо!
Чем дальше, тем лучше!
Я довольна! Очень!"


----------



## alt-sp (5 Июл 2015)

FlyLady написал(а):


> На сегодня по свежим МСКТ имеем:
> -усиление (которое сходу отмечают и врачи, видевшие меня после лечения) поясничного лордоза, чего ранее никогда не было;
> -задние циркулярные протрузии L3-L4-L5 по 3,5 мм (чаще не было даже снижений высоты  ни на одним (МСКТ, МРТ) из  ранних снимках (н-р, окт.2014г), свежее МРТ будет недели ч/з две.


а что с Вами делал доктор, что у Вас и протрузии и усиление поясничного лордоза за две недели?! 
(сколько сеансов на спину было?, что за манипуляции?).
А то вы столько проблем расписали, не ну не врач, а сплошные риски для пациента.
П.с. а люди по системе сбр лордоз правят годами, а тут за две недели изменения, магия


----------



## doc (6 Июл 2015)

Пациент всегда прав.
Даже когда приезжает за 4 тысячи километров на лечение без МРТ, КТ, рентгена... и ставит доктора перед выбором - рисковать или отказаться? Рискнул, согласился работать фактически вслепую.

Пациент всегда прав.
Даже когда у него билеты куплены заранее в оба конца и времени на полноценный курс просто не хватит.
А болячка давняя. И помимо длительного лечения по месту жительства - были ещё несколько операций на позвоночнике, плюс конструкция в спине, и долгие месяцы жизни на таблетках... В общем, случай непростой. Предупредил, что времени мне точно не хватит.
В итоге на поясницу успели сделать сеанса 3, ну может, 4. С учётом сложности задачи, фактически только начали...

По ходу лечения был один эпизод обострения, были дни явного улучшения. Прощались с осторожным оптимизмом. Потом неожиданно ухудшение после самолёта, побороли его по переписке. Потом - долгая тишина. Недавно читаю где-то на форуме пост за подписью Flylady - чувствую себя хорошо, чем дальше, тем лучше. Искренне порадовался за Марину, значит, пошла всё-таки на поправку...

Жалею ли я сейчас, что тогда взялся? Не знаю...
Если брать чисто медицинский аспект, точно нет. А вот эмоциональная сторона дела - скорее да.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (6 Июл 2015)

doc написал(а):


> мою книгу не покупали.


Шикарный аргумент в научном споре.
Ну что ж. Обычно я всяческую белиберду не покупаю... Но только ради Вас,  *doc*, вот чек об оплате:
https://unitpay.ru/pay/receipt/28723244-38193
Богатейте!


doc написал(а):


> Но самое главное для меня это моральный аспект этого дела.


Поскольку теперь моральная сторона проблемы улажена, хотелось бы получить разъяснения на поставленные мною вопросы о Ваших персональных исследованиях, легших в основу "монографии".
Какими, например, экспериментами вы можете подтвердить следующее ваше утверждение:

"Теперь предположим, что в одной из мышц-ротаторов обра-
зовалась такая миофасциальная триггерная точка. Это спро-
воцирует патологическое укорочение самой мышцы и воз-
никновение болевого синдрома.
Понятно, что чрезмерное
сближение точек крепления мышцы сдавит межпозвонковый
диск. Короткий ротатор при этом заблокирует один диск,
преимущественно его заднюю часть, длинный ротатор, со-
ответственно, сдавит два межпозвонковых диска."
Вопрос, собственно вот в чем: Какова максимальная сила сокращения ротаторов? Превышает ли эта сила пороговую силу устойчивости фиброзного кольца, или иными словами, способно ли это усилие разорвать фиброзное кольцо? Учитывали ли вы в своей модели устойчивость позвонковых суставов? Почему в вашей модели приложение векторов силы описано только к телам позвонков, хотя анатомически нагрузка больше ложиться на межпозвонковые суставы?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Короткий ротатор при этом заблокирует один диск,
> преимущественно его заднюю часть, длинный ротатор, со-
> ответственно, сдавит два межпозвонковых диска."


 эпическая хрень однако. Откуда вы это выкопали коллега?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (7 Июл 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> эпическая хрень однако. Откуда вы это выкопали коллега?


Из нетленки доктора Лукьянова: "Позвоночник: величайшее заблуждение в медицине".


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Из нетленки доктора Лукьянова: "Позвоночник: величайшее заблуждение в медицине".


странно. Для тех кто знает анатомию и физиологию прошу выполнить несложное моделирование на основе этих самых знаний. Представим поперечный срез, идем от живота  в дорзальном направлении: диск -дужка c суставами- мышцы прикрепленные к отросткам дужки. Любые сокращения мышц вызовут тяговое усилие и как следствие движение в суставах. Представляем в уме возможные векторы движение в суставах в зависимости от направленности движения  и возможные изменения давления в разных частях диска и направление выпячивания пульпозного ядра  в зависимости куда идут движения. Если представили то теперь ответьте, КАК!!!! это все можно совместить с вот этим:"Короткий ротатор при этом заблокирует один диск,
преимущественно его заднюю часть, длинный ротатор, со-
ответственно, сдавит два межпозвонковых диска."?????? Кто-то опишите как это может происходить, опишите не в общих фразах, а с привязкой к возможным векторам движения в суставах, то есть к реальной анатомии и биомеханики суставов позвоночника.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (8 Июл 2015)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> странно. Для тех кто знает анатомию и физиологию прошу выполнить несложное моделирование на основе этих самых знаний. Представим поперечный срез, идем от живота  в дорзальном направлении: диск -дужка c суставами- мышцы прикрепленные к отросткам дужки. Любые сокращения мышц вызовут тяговое усилие и как следствие движение в суставах. Представляем в уме возможные векторы движение в суставах в зависимости от направленности движения  и возможные изменения давления в разных частях диска и направление выпячивания пульпозного ядра  в зависимости куда идут движения. Если представили то теперь ответьте, КАК!!!! это все можно совместить с вот этим:"Короткий ротатор при этом заблокирует один диск,
> преимущественно его заднюю часть, длинный ротатор, со-
> ответственно, сдавит два межпозвонковых диска."?????? Кто-то опишите как это может происходить, опишите не в общих фразах, а с привязкой к возможным векторам движения в суставах, то есть к реальной анатомии и биомеханики суставов позвоночника.


       Вот, вас, *Игорь Зинчук*,  заколбасило только от одной фразы, а я не поленился от корки до корки прочитать. У меня прединфарктное состояние на каждой странице... Там таких перлов просто запредельно много. Причем, при попытке получить объяснения от автора по существу, немедленно натыкаешься на оскорбления и обвинения в тупости и безграмотности. Но кому это я говорю, кажется у вас в Украине есть свой такой же - проф. Данилов...
Если коротко, то перл доктора Лукьянова состоит в идее, что грыжа не может вызывать боль в спине. Вся боль идет от мышц. При этом мы тут все (и мануальные терапевты, и невропатологи и нейрохирурги) отгребли за тупость, скудоумие. любовь в стереотипам. попытки механически объяснить возникновение люмбаго и т.д. и т.п


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (29 Июл 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Это так и есть.
> 
> Это проистекает от неграмотности врача. Плохое знание анатомии и техники пальпации. С этим в мировой медицине действительно серьёзные проблемы, особенно с тех пор, как появились КТ и МРТ.
> А вот уважаемый К.Левит (1997) пишет прямо противоположное - пальпация самый точный метод диагностики. Если, конечно, им владеть как Левит.


Если бы пальпация была самым точным методом диагностики, то почему бы не отказаться в пользу пальпации от измерительных приборов, например, в авиастроении?

Пальпация очень точная лишь в голове пальпирующего и только благодаря тому, что обычно у него нет никакой возможности себя перепроверить. Увы, немногочисленные исследования в этой области, которые я встречал, говорят об обратном - как внутриисследовательская, так и межисследовательская воспроизводимость пальпации низкая.


----------



## doc (29 Июл 2015)

За авиастроение ничего не скажу, там есть свои специалисты, им и карты в руки.
Возможность перепроверить результаты есть.
Например, другим доктором. Например, результатами последующего лечения пациента.
К сожалению, те многочисленные исследования которые Вы читали (и я тоже), проводили как раз врачи, плохо владеющие методом пальпации. И это действительно проблема современной медицины. Практически нигде не готовят врачей для диагностики триггеров, а с потолка умения не падают.


----------



## zorg (27 Окт 2015)

Прокомментируйте утверждение, уважаемые врачи, все ткани обновляются. даже нейроны. Так почему костная и хрящевая ткань не обновляется/регенерируется? Я понимаю что там много вещества (калоген и т.д.), потеря которого не относится в наличию клеток, но все же?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Окт 2015)

кости регенерируют


----------

